# BLIZZARD, arm oder verzweifelt?



## Varek Varsson (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe WAR fans,

erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.

Kann es sein, dass Blizzard sich allgemein schwer an Warhammer und Dem GW orientiert?

Wenn man Sachen hört die im neuen WoW Addon erscheinen sollen denke ich mir auch oft " hmmmmm das kennst du aber von irgendwo"!!!!

Ich persönlich glaube, dass Blizzard langsam merkt, dass ihr Konzept nicht das Einzige ist was klappen kann und deswegen versucht von neueren und frischeren MMO´s Ideen abzuzweigen.

Und mal ehrlich Tabletops waren schon immer das Fachgebiet des GW alles andere ist sicherlich nett aber im Vergleich lächerlich.

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt.

Mfg

Varek


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Februar 2008)

schoneinmal gemerkt, das jedes spiel sich von anderen etwas abschaut, auch umgekehrt ;-)


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2008)

Und? Jeder 1000sten Figur legt ein Code für nen Spektraltiger bei und spätestens dann wird es ein Verkaufshit. Welche Firma wird zu mehr Gewinn nein sagen? Man muss die Kuh melken solange sie Milch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mit dem Tradingcard Spiel ja funktioniert.


----------



## Kresse (9. Februar 2008)

Das ist einfach nur noch ein Weg, den kleinen WoW Fanboys Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
Die Modelle sind meiner Meinung nach sehr hässlich und detailarm, kein Vergleich zu den GW Miniaturen.
Gegen GW werden sie damit nicht mal ansatzweise ankommen können, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht das Ziel von Blizzard.
Blizzards Ziel ist es wie bereits gesagt dadurch noch mehr Geld einzunehmen.


----------



## Whity07 (9. Februar 2008)

Kresse schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur noch ein Weg, den kleinen WoW Fanboys Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
> Die Modelle sind meiner Meinung nach sehr hässlich und detailarm, kein Vergleich zu den GW Miniaturen.
> Gegen GW werden sie damit nicht mal ansatzweise ankommen können, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht das Ziel von Blizzard.
> Blizzards Ziel ist es wie bereits gesagt dadurch noch mehr Geld einzunehmen.



Oh Gott wie ich dir zustimme !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeneXVI (9. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR fans,
> 
> erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...




Deswegen heißt die Homepage von WAR auch www.war-europe.com oder was?! An mich das wohl erinnert....ich habs vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedes Spiel erinnert in irgendeiner Weise dem anderen...


----------



## neonoris (9. Februar 2008)

Varek bist du dumm oder einfach nur ignorant? Blizzard kopiert genauso wie jeder andere sein mmorpg mit neuen sinnreichen detail auf damit die juser mehr werden bzw die vorhandenen mehr gebote bekommen. Was is deiner meinung nach daran falsch? Wenn ich mir war ankugge und durch lese kommt mir das konzept auch bereits bekannt vor. 
Im den sinne wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten.

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen belustigung.


----------



## Bl4ze (9. Februar 2008)

niemand kann das rad neu erfinden - man muss nur wissen wie man es dreht.

so doof der spruch auch ist aber es werden vllt. 2% aller neuen mmos wirklich etwas inovatives inne haben.

natürlich betreiben die konzerne markforschung und schauen sich die konkurenz an.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (9. Februar 2008)

Oh mein Gott! Dann bringt Blizzard halt en Tabletop raus! NA UND!? Du musst es ja nicht spielen! Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass WAR und das Tabletop von GW besser sind, dann spiel diese beiden Spiele halt, aber nerv hier keinen mit deinem gehetze! Das gilt übrigens auch für alle WoW/HdRo/was weiß ich-Spieler: Es wird schon Gründe geben, warum die einen beispielsweiße HdRo und die anderen WoW spielen. Jeder hat halt 'nen anderen Geschmack. Und an die, die sagen Blizzard ziehe den Kunden nur das Geld aus den Taschen (was ja auch stimmt): Meint ihr, die anderen Firmen würden das nich machen? Meint ihr, die wollen kein Geld verdienen? Ein Unternehmen verfolgt IMMER das Ziel der "Gewinnmaximierung" (das Lernste bei uns an der Schule in der 9. Klasse in Wirtschaftskunde). Wenn ein Betrieb was anderes behauptet, dann lügt er (das behauptet unser Lehrer^^).

MfG


----------



## Varek Varsson (9. Februar 2008)

neonoris schrieb:


> Varek bist du dumm oder einfach nur ignorant? Blizzard kopiert genauso wie jeder andere sein mmorpg mit neuen sinnreichen detail auf damit die juser mehr werden bzw die vorhandenen mehr gebote bekommen. Was is deiner meinung nach daran falsch? Wenn ich mir war ankugge und durch lese kommt mir das konzept auch bereits bekannt vor.
> Im den sinne wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten.
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen belustigung.




vielen dank für deine kritik.bei solchen aussagen stelle ich mir die frage wer dumm ist.....
wir reden hier aber nicht von jedem mmo sondern von dem was sich die "krone" aufgesetzt hat.ist mir auch klar das in WAR sachen sind die man aus anderen games kennt z.b. DAoC, was logisch ist da die entwickler mit drin hängen.......
aber ich finde wer "10 mio" abbos am laufen hat sollte was mehr bieten können oder?
ich weiss nicht seit wann du WoW spielst aber seit BC ist NICHTS besser geworden.und bring bitte nicht das argument man kann fliegen.das spiel ist einfach sinnlos geworden und in WoW dreht sich doch noch kaum was um einfachen spielspaß alle woll das top equip.man kann da nichtmal richtig pvp machen, da auch dort nur die ganzem item geilen rumhängen um ihr s1 oder ähnliches zu kriegen.

erinnerst du dich an die zeit wo alterac ganz neu erschienen ist?wo noch eine schlacht 4-8 std locker ging?das hat spaß gemacht sowas hab ich seit dem nicht mehr in BC gesehen.und die guten 40er raids?abgeschafft.begründung: damit auch kleiner gilden was unternehmen können........

alles mist wenn du mich fragst.

p.s. das fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat geb ich gerne zurück, nur nicht ganz so unhöflich wie du.

Varek


----------



## Sagardo (9. Februar 2008)

Naja nachdem sie ihr Warcraftuniversum nun schon als MMO-Kopie, Tradingcardkopie und Siedler von Catan Kopie auf den Markt gebracht haben, war der Schritt nur logisch.

Dass das Warcraftuniversum hier vollkommen verramscht wird ist Vivendi doch egal, die denken nur daran schnell viel Geld zu machen. Schliesslich will niemand mehr ein minus Rekordjahr wie 2002 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ist Blizzard dann auch garnicht Schuld oder hat Mitspracherecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da es ja auch leider sonst keinen sehr erfolgreichen Titel aus dem Vivendi Games Unternehmen gibt, der Geld einspielen kann.Die letzten Titel Empiere Earth 3 und Battlestar Galactica waren ja eine Frechheit und bekamen vernichtende Kritiken.Es aber schon alleine bei Blizzard 3 Titel in Produktion gibt muss ja irgendwie Geld gemacht werden.

Die rückläufigen Zahlen in Europa und Amerika (bei WOW) sind ja jetzt schon zu erkennen und das noch vor dem Launch von ernstzunehmenden Konkurenzprodukten und trotz mancher Spieler die 2-5 Accounts ihr Eigen nennen.Und in Asien machen sie nicht so viel Geld pro Account wie in Europa, da in Asien nach Spielzeit bezahlt wird und somit eigentlich fast jeder Account als aktiv gilt, der mal eben für 5 cent im Monat einloggt um zu hören ,ob es was neues gibt Also ist eine konsequente vermarktung von dem Vorhandenen nur logisch oder wie Tikume so schön sagte "man muss die Kuh melken so lange sie Milch gibt".

3 Jahre nach Release ist Warcraft nun schon fast komplett vermarktet , von Postern über Bücher , Spiele, Merchandiseprodukte , pseudo E-Sport, Tradingcards , Fernsehsendungen, Filme , Lösungsbücher , Ingame Gold, Figuren .... etc und jetzt halt noch Tabletop.

Jetzt verramschen sie noch die Bekannten Bosse und zeigen dem interessierten Spieler dann ende 2008 ihr neues Spiel.
Und dann geht es von vorne los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeneXVI (9. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> die guten 40er raids?abgeschafft.begründung: damit auch kleiner gilden was unternehmen können........



Keiner hat was dagegen wenn du mit 40 Leuten nach Naxx gehst^^ Ist doch nicht abgeschafft Oo


----------



## Thidus (9. Februar 2008)

übrigens gibts belagerungswaffen nicht erst bei WAR sondern schon beim ersten MMO von mythic, DAOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn du denkst das wow alles abkupfert,dann muss aber jedes mmo von z.B ultima online abgekupfert haben,denn das ist das erste mmorpg gewesen so wie wir es kennen.
also lasst doch endlich mal diese dämlichen diskussionen wer von wem klaut.
warum sollte man an guten sachen was verändern?und von jemandem etwas übernehmen ist mit eine der höchsten formen der anerkennung,schonmal soweit gedacht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß

thidus


----------



## Acona (9. Februar 2008)

warum müsst ihr WoW unbedingt schlecht machen?
was is wenn WAR floppt wovon ich absolut nich ausgehe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was macht ihr dann? läuft ihr dann wieder zu WoW zurück und suchtet weiter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jukewa (9. Februar 2008)

ähm für die es noch nicht wusten worcraft giebt es schon länger als table top ca 3-4 jahre. die ähnlichkeiten an war kommen daher das war schon länger existiert. ca 10 oder sogar 20 jahre länger. also cih denke das sich fast jedes fantasy spiel an war orientiert. 

rechtschreibfehler sind volle absicht und nein ich kann nicht groß schreiben


----------



## Sagardo (9. Februar 2008)

> was macht ihr dann? läuft ihr dann wieder zu WoW zurück und suchtet weiter?



nein! 
Ich gehe zu WAR, da mir das Konzept zusagt.
Und das hat mit WOW überhaupt nichts zu tun, man solte sich nicht der falschen Meinung hingeben , dass nur enttäuschte WOW-Spieler WAR spielen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Vermutung könnte entstehen, da man hier in jedem Thread neu aufschlüsseln muss , warum WOW nicht die goldene Kuh für jeden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die MMO-Comunity spaltet sich nicht  in WOW-Fans und Leuten die es nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt,gab und wird auch immer eine Menge anderer MMO's geben ausser WOW.


----------



## slayer3012 (9. Februar 2008)

Blizzard wird eh immer behinderter siehe wow omg schon wieder nen neues addon wotlk-.-
und jetzt kommen se auch noch mit som möchtegern tabletop spiel als wenn se mit warhammer mithalten können oder überhaupt mit den gw produkten DIE SIND INFACH NUR ARM!!!!-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (9. Februar 2008)

slayer3012 schrieb:


> Blizzard wird eh immer behinderter siehe wow omg schon wieder nen neues addon wotlk-.-
> und jetzt kommen se auch noch mit som möchtegern tabletop spiel als wenn se mit warhammer mithalten können oder überhaupt mit den gw produkten DIE SIND INFACH NUR ARM!!!!-.-
> 
> 
> ...




Mal 'ne Frage: Was ist daran so schlimm, den Inhalt eines Spiels durch Addons zu erweitern? Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es bei WAR auch Addons geben wird.
Ich hoffe, dass du, der du noch mal den Deutschunterricht besuchen solltest, das jetzt verstanden hast.

MfG


----------



## sTereoType (9. Februar 2008)

wo vertreibt blizzard das eigentlich? ich als GW-Besitzer würde mich strikt weigern sowas in meinem laden zu verkaufen(obwohl...die wollen ja auch geld^^).


----------



## Kassettenkind (9. Februar 2008)

Na und lasst Blizz doch das Tabletop rausbringen, so ein richtiges Tabletop ist es doch eh nicht da es Prepainted Püppchen sind. Und hey GW ist doch nun echt auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt wenn es um Geld machen geht alle paar Jahre wird das Grundregelwerk neuaufgelegt und im anschluß daran alle Armeebücher und auch viele der Püppchen (die sehen ohne Frage nett aus). Und auch findet bei GW keine Entwicklung in der Welt statt oh das Chaos startet eine große Invasion und wie gehts aus unentschieden und merkt man dann später in irgendwelchen Armeebüchern das die Armeen sich weiter entwickeln ne mal fliegen Truppen aus der Armeeliste um sie Jahre später wieder zu bringen.

Spielt als Tabletop lieber Hordes oder Warmaschine guter Hintergrund, man kann mit wenig Miniaturen losspielen und es ist verdammt dynamisch und spannend bis zum letzten Zug.


----------



## Violator (9. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR fans,
> 
> erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...




Wenn du mal Mehr Nachdenken würdest dann hättest du bestimmt schon Gelesen das Wow 1Mio Abonementen haben, und einen neunen Meilenstein in sachen Online Games Gelegt.

Wow hat Kohle ohne Ende weil es das Beste und Berühmste Onlinegame auf der Welt ist.

Im Vergleich zu War ist War nichts dagegen. War wird es sowieso nicht lange schaffen spätenstens 2010 oder 2020 ist das Spiel Down, habe gelesen das Die meisten Betatester nicht zufrieden waren, wegen den Charaktären, und dem Spielverhältnis.

Und desswegen bleibe ich Bei Wow 4 Immer.

BLIZZARD 4 Ever

War 4 Never


----------



## Sagardo (9. Februar 2008)

> Und desswegen bleibe ich Bei Wow 4 Immer.
> 
> BLIZZARD 4 Ever
> 
> War 4 Never



na endlich eine gute Nachricht in diesem Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Februar 2008)

Jukewa schrieb:


> ähm für die es noch nicht wusten worcraft giebt es schon länger als table top ca 3-4 jahre. die ähnlichkeiten an war kommen daher das war schon länger existiert. ca 10 oder sogar 20 jahre länger. also cih denke das sich fast jedes fantasy spiel an war orientiert.
> 
> rechtschreibfehler sind volle absicht und nein ich kann nicht groß schreiben


Die Ähnlichkeiten kommen daher, weil der allererste warcraft teil eigentlich ein warhammer spiel werden sollte, doch dann haben sie die lizenz verloren. ganz einfach


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Wenn du mal Mehr Nachdenken würdest dann hättest du bestimmt schon Gelesen das Wow 1Mio Abonementen haben, und einen neunen Meilenstein in sachen Online Games Gelegt.
> 
> Wow hat Kohle ohne Ende weil es das Beste und Berühmste Onlinegame auf der Welt ist.
> 
> ...


Und nochmal ganz einfach. WoW ist leichte unterhaltung für die massen. WoW is die Bild Zeitung der MMOs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Violator (9. Februar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Und nochmal ganz einfach. WoW ist leichte unterhaltung für die massen. WoW is die Bild Zeitung der MMOs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sage mir mal Bitte warum ist Wow so Erfolgreich und hat so eine Tolle geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mal nunmal War nicht und so wird es bleiben!


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Februar 2008)

Ich fang jetzt ganz sicher nicht an über WoW zu diskutieren, des isses net wert. Wenn du WAR nicht magst, schön für dich. Dann kotz dich aber auch bitte nicht im WAR Forum aus und lass die Leute in Ruhe die sich auf das Game freuen. Ich schreib ja auch nicht ins WoW Forum wie arm und schlecht ich WoW finde. Jedem das Seine und gut is. Lern Toleranz oder geh sterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Violator (9. Februar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Und nochmal ganz einfach. WoW ist leichte unterhaltung für die massen. WoW is die Bild Zeitung der MMOs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@ Badumsaen

Du hast ja keine ahnung War Online hast du nicht mal Getestet, War Sauft ab und da binn ich mir sicher, ich habe Gelesen das es Leute Gibt die, die Charaktäre nicht mögen weil die nicht so schön sind wie in Wow.

Du bist für mich ein Möchtegern war.

War wird niemals so viel erfolg haben, das denkt man immer am anfang ist ist nunmal WOW das es Geschafft hat als "Das Beste Online Game" zu Gelten.

Ich binn mir sehr sicher das War ein kleiner erfolg hat und dann ist wieder Schluss.


----------



## Violator (9. Februar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Ich fang jetzt ganz sicher nicht an über WoW zu diskutieren, des isses net wert. Wenn du WAR nicht magst, schön für dich. Dann kotz dich aber auch bitte nicht im WAR Forum aus und lass die Leute in Ruhe die sich auf das Game freuen. Ich schreib ja auch nicht ins WoW Forum wie arm und schlecht ich WoW finde. Jedem das Seine und gut is. Lern Toleranz oder geh sterben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie es aussieht bist du ja schon "Hirntot" also wegen wass soll ich Sterben gehen wenn du  ja schon Frühr gehst.


----------



## Violator (9. Februar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> na endlich eine gute Nachricht in diesem Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, sieht ihr der Junge ist Normal, War hat es nicht drauf nur die fans wollen es nicht einsehen.

WOW ist Der King der Onlinespiele und dass müsst ihr halt Akzeptieren.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Februar 2008)

Schonmal gemerkt wie wenig neue Ideen es wirklich gibt?
Jeder guckt iwo was iwer iwie iwo gemacht hat und setzt das dann auf seine weise um. Es ist wirklich schwer "wirklich" neues zu Entwickeln.

& Zum TT game, find ich eig. ganz cool. Für alle die vll die Umsetzung von WAR nicht so mögen, bestimmt richtig geil. Zb. find ich die Orcs von WC besser als bei WAR, umgekehrt die Menschen aus War aber besser.

Naja mir solls reicht sein ich finds okay


----------



## Sagardo (9. Februar 2008)

> Genau, sieht ihr der Junge ist Normal, War hat es nicht drauf nur die fans wollen es nicht einsehen.
> 
> WOW ist Der King der Onlinespiele und dass müsst ihr halt Akzeptieren.



Ich beziehe mich Hier auf dein versprechen bei WOW zu bleiben und uns mit deiner Anwesenheit zu verschohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Genau, sieht ihr der Junge ist Normal, War hat es nicht drauf nur die fans wollen es nicht einsehen.
> 
> WOW ist Der King der Onlinespiele und dass müsst ihr halt Akzeptieren.



Na wenne meinst, also ich finde WoW ist etwas zu lasch geworden,
obwohl ich es seid nun 3Jahren zocke ist es zwar gut aber ich will mehr.
War wird bestimmt auch n geiles PVP teil, ich werds antesten.
An deiner Stelle würd ich nicht so rumflamen das WoW nicht zu Toppen ist,
das haben viele bei DAoC auch gesagt.

Mfg Malarki


----------



## Tja (9. Februar 2008)

> Genau, sieht ihr der Junge ist Normal, War hat es nicht drauf nur die fans wollen es nicht einsehen.
> 
> WOW ist Der King der Onlinespiele und dass müsst ihr halt Akzeptieren.



Ich weiß nicht, woher das Missverständnis kommt, WoW sei der "König" das ist es DEFINITIV NICHT. Nur mal so als Beispiel *Lineage 2 hat über 17 Mio. Spieler - das sind 70 % mehr als WoW*. In punkto Langlebigkeit wird es auch nie an Ultima Online oder Everquest 1 rankommen...Blizzard arbeitet ja jetzt schon an einem neuen MMO...


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (9. Februar 2008)

/Owned

Also ich würde kein Spiel als König bezeichnen. Jedes Spiel deckt ein anderes Gebiet ab und jedes Spiel ist gut, wenn auch auf eine andere Weise die für manche unverständlich ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Februar 2008)

Violator, lass die Provokationen, sonst hast bald ne nette Verwarnung inkl. Schreibsperre.
Danke.


----------



## Masarius (9. Februar 2008)

WoW ne tolle Story? naja ^^ gute Fantasy Bücher ftw.
Un in dem thread gehts um die Figuren und net ums Spiel...
Naja Warhammer (Tabletop) wirds noch existieren, da wirds Jugendliche geben die gar net wissen was WoW war un überhaupt und so sowieso Warhammer Tabletop>all xD
In diesem Sinne, man sieht sich in War!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djavol (9. Februar 2008)

Fakt is doch das jeder bei jedem klaut, um soviel Kohle zu mache wie es nur geht.
Die entwicklung eines Games kostet ja nun auch einiges, genauso wie Server und Weiterentwicklung ( Addon).

Zu dem anderem Thema hier im Thread:
Es ist doch scheißegal was ihr Spielt, solange es euch Spaß macht, oder seh ich das falsch?
Ich persönlich spiele Wow seid der ersten Beta und werde es auch weiter zocken, weil ich viele nette Leute kennengelernt habe mit dennen es auch Spaß macht BK oder DK oder ..... zum 1000 mal reinzugehen.
Werde mir aber trotzdem War anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab ja auch HDRO bis lvl 50 gezockt bis nix mehr kam.

Fakt ist, ich mag WoW aber ich verschließe auch nicht die Augen vor anderen Games, wer weiß was in 5 Jahren los ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolrak (9. Februar 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt die Homepage von WAR auch www.war-europe.com oder was?! An mich das wohl erinnert....ich habs vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dazu sag ich dir

http://www.camelot-europe.de/

hat als WoW (wow europe) Camelot (siehe oben) und warhammer nun wieder WoW, oder wie?

Jungs, wow hat das rad nicht neu erfunden (und vorallem nicht bei den URLs) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StNikolauswagne (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle miteinande,

Wie viele von euch spielen eigentl Warhammer fantasy oder 40k?

Und wie viele davon sind mit gws politik eigentlich zufrieden? (wer jetzt Ich sagt ist entweder noch unerfahren oder ein wenig komisch im Kopf)

Gegen die verblassen nähmlich sämtliche änderungen die blizzard macht zu unheimlich unwichtigen details (ich sag nur chaos codex).

Wie viele von euch wissen eigentlich das der Schlachtruf von Warhammer Online nicht WAAAAHR ist?

Wie viele können den richtigen Ruf nennen?

Warum sagt jeder etwas darüber wie toll die Geschichte von Warhammer ist, denn ich als langjähriger Warhammerspieler behaupte einfach mal das es eine ganz normale, mehr oder weniger lineare Geschichte um gut und böse ist, die nie A: die genialität der hdr-Saga erreichen wird oder B: sich im laufe des fortschrittes des Spiels verändern wird wie die in Wow.

Ausserdem vermute ich einmal das viele Teile der Warhammer-Geschichte einfach nicht zu Geltung kommen werden (die Skaven als uneingeschränkt mächtigstes aber unendlich zerstrittenes Volk, sie werden vermutlich nur zu standard gegnern gemacht die jeder ohne Probleme abschlachten kann!)

mfg 
Stnikolauswagne


----------



## Acona (9. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe zu WAR, da mir das Konzept zusagt.



@ 16 Mir sagt es auch zu deswegen werd ichs auch zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StNikolauswagne (9. Februar 2008)

es ist schon klar das vielen leuten das konzept zusagt, aber es gibt auch absolute obernoobs die im thread hdro oder wow folgendes schreiben:
ganz einfach mach mal ne Pause und mach rl^^ und dan kauf dir WAR!!!!!!

WAHHHHHHHHHHRR! *brüll*

solche leute sin zu kotzen weil sie keine ahnung haben von was sie sprechen

mfg Stnikolauswagne


----------



## -Hannibal- (9. Februar 2008)

@ violator  
warum hörst du nich ma mit deinen kindereien auf  und lass den warhammer fans war und du bleib bei wow


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Februar 2008)

StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinande,
> 
> Wie viele von euch spielen eigentl Warhammer fantasy oder 40k?



Hat die Frage irgendeinen Sinn oder willst du dich nur besser darstellen, weil du es spielst? 



StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> Und wie viele davon sind mit gws politik eigentlich zufrieden? (wer jetzt Ich sagt ist entweder noch unerfahren oder ein wenig komisch im Kopf)



Du stellst eine Frage und im gleichen Satz schreibst du die für dich richtige Antwort.



StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> Wie viele von euch wissen eigentlich das der Schlachtruf von Warhammer Online nicht WAAAAHR ist?
> 
> Wie viele können den richtigen Ruf nennen?



"WAAAAHR" habe ich hier bisher noch nie gelesen.



StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> Warum sagt jeder etwas darüber wie toll die Geschichte von Warhammer ist, denn ich als langjähriger Warhammerspieler behaupte einfach mal das es eine ganz normale, mehr oder weniger lineare Geschichte um gut und böse ist, die nie A: die genialität der hdr-Saga erreichen wird oder B: sich im laufe des fortschrittes des Spiels verändern wird wie die in Wow.



Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ich meine Meinung über eine Geschichte nicht kundtun dürfte. Nur weil du nicht der Meinung bist? 
Übrigens gibt es nur eine wahre Trilogie, und das ist die Star Wars Trilogie.


----------



## Theroas (9. Februar 2008)

Ja!

Violator hat diesen Thread mit seinen Schreibfehlern gesegnet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nebenbei: Warum WoW so erfolgreich ist? Weils die Masse gerne 'einfach' hat.

Blizzard schöpft jetzt einfach seine Marke voll aus, was nicht verwerflich ist,
aber auch nicht gerade FÜR Blizzard spricht.


----------



## StNikolauswagne (9. Februar 2008)

ich würde nur gerne wissen was alle an der geschichte von warhammer fantasy so toll finden.
ausserdem war die frage mit dem wer spielt eigentlich warhammer eine ernst gemeinte frage an die, die sich jetzt darüber aufregen das es wow als tabletop geben wird und nicht dafür da um mich besser zu stellen.


----------



## Theroas (9. Februar 2008)

StNikolauswagne, die Nerven liegen blank in diesem Thread, dann wird geflamet.

Ich selbst spiele das Warhammer Tabletop nicht.


Dennoch finde ich, daß das Warhammer Universum ein paar Vorteile hat:

- Es ist relativ offen, überall können Handlungsstänge addiert werden.

- Es ist böse.

- Es muß sich nicht viel verändern, es muß keine feste Geschichte erzählt werden.
(Blizzard will das z.B. - sinnlos wie ich finde, denn die Welt verändert sich ja nicht..
..Gnomeregan wird in 100 Jahren noch nicht frei sein etc.)

- Es ist einfach nur Parei A gegen Partei B und das voll auf die Fr*sse.
Kann es bessere PvP Voraussetzungen geben?


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt die Homepage von WAR auch www.war-europe.com oder was?! An mich das wohl erinnert....ich habs vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird wohl daran liegen dass die europäische Dark Age of Camelot Seite schon camelot-europe.com hiess. Wohlgemerkt lange bevor Wow rauskam.


----------



## fripon (9. Februar 2008)

Arm?

Ne wohl eher Geldmacherei xD


----------



## StNikolauswagne (9. Februar 2008)

lieber forums moderator:
dieses kommentar steht bereits in diesem thread wenn auch 1 seite entfernt.

und zum thema warhammer story:
es wird allerdings für die entwickler von warhammer online unmöglich sein eine ähnlich fortlaufende geschichte zu erstellen die einfluss auf die gesamte story nimmt wie wow es versucht. denn selbst die einnahme einer einzelnen stadt würde die existens des jeweiligen volkes bedrohen.


----------



## Brimstone (9. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> erinnerst du dich an die zeit wo alterac ganz neu erschienen ist?wo noch eine schlacht 4-8 std locker ging?das hat spaß gemacht sowas hab ich seit dem nicht mehr in BC gesehen.und die guten 40er raids?abgeschafft.begründung: damit auch kleiner gilden was unternehmen können........
> 
> alles mist wenn du mich fragst.




Also meiner einer hat diese Endlosschlachten auch schonmal mitgemacht und ganz ehrlich? Ich konnte dem nichts spaßiges abgewinnen. 

Und zu Thema 40er Raids und Co. ... Haste schonmal nen 40er Raid geleitet? Wenn nicht, lass dir sagen das selbst 25 Mann/Frau zu koordinieren stellenweise schwer genug ist. Ganz zu schweigen von 40 Mann/Frau. Ausserdem sind meiner Meinung nach die Encounter (auch wenn sie nach und nach etwas generfed werden) wesentlich anspruchsvoller als die "Tank & Spank" Aktionen in Pre-BC. Wenn 1-2 Leute ausfallen ist es schon schwer manchen Encounter zu meistern, was bei den 40er Raids nunmal nicht sonderlich tragend war. Im Gegenteil ... man konnte stellenweise auf 5 - 6 Mann/Frau verzichten oder durch Twinks austauschen, die keineswegs für die Ini tauglich waren. 

Und zum Thema PVP: PVP ist nicht der Kern von WoW. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt immer noch im PVE Bereich. Wer PVP begeistert ist ist bei WAR oder Konsorten sicherlich besser aufgehoben. 

BTT: 

Ich denke mit Armut seitens Blizz hat das weniger zu tun. Wenn du darauf anspielst, das selbige bei anderen Spielen abgucken, dann sind alle Egoshooter, Strategiespiele usw auch alle gleich. Also das lass ich nun net als greifendes Argument durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Februar 2008)

StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> ausserdem war die frage mit dem wer spielt eigentlich warhammer eine ernst gemeinte frage an die, die sich jetzt darüber aufregen das es wow als tabletop geben wird und nicht dafür da um mich besser zu stellen.



Dann war das ein Missverständnis, klang für mich so als wolltest du damit den "Ich-verteidige-WAR-wie-mein-Leben"-Spielern sagen, dass sie sich nicht ohne gewissen Hintergrund so dermaßen aufspielen sollen.


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Februar 2008)

Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die vermutung auf dass StNikolauswagne eigentlich Violator is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine halbe Stunde nachdem der Moderator ihn zur zurückhaltung gemahnt hat, wurde StNikolauswagne erstellt.

hmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirell (9. Februar 2008)

Ich bin zwar auch wow fan finde es aber auch höchst eigenartig, dass Blizzard jetzt ein tabletop game startet. Genauso wie das Kartenspiel sehe ich es als eine Möglichkeit, den momentanen wow hipe best möglich voll auszuschöpfen.

Ich halte es für unnötig


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2008)

Wie ihr euch über alles aufregt ist immer wieder zu geil. Soll Blizzard doch neue WoW Fanartikel rausbringen. Kauft sie euch halt einfach nicht und damit ist das erledigt. Dieses ganze geheule von wegen "Die klauen hier und kopieren da" geht einem echt auf die Nerven.


----------



## Brimstone (9. Februar 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie ihr euch über alles aufregt ist immer wieder zu geil. Soll Blizzard doch neue WoW Fanartikel rausbringen. Kauft sie euch halt einfach nicht und damit ist das erledigt. Dieses ganze geheule von wegen "Die klauen hier und kopieren da" geht einem echt auf die Nerven.



Mein vollstes ./sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (9. Februar 2008)

> Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die vermutung auf dass StNikolauswagne eigentlich Violator is
> 
> Keine halbe Stunde nachdem der Moderator ihn zur zurückhaltung gemahnt hat, wurde StNikolauswagne erstellt.
> 
> hmmm


ist mir auch aufgefallen^^fanboy halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (9. Februar 2008)

das geile ist ja immer dass die ganzen wow-suchtis bei jeder WAR-news "KOPIE VON WOW" schrein und dabei 0 checken dass ihr world of farmcraft in sachen kopieren am extremsten ist


----------



## Hojo (9. Februar 2008)

Ein TT ist nichts was unerwartet kommt... da Warcraft in den Wurzeln ein RTS ist und so ne gute Grundlage für ein TT bietet ... 

Es ist nichts verwunderliches...es ist auch keine Kopie von Warhammer und Co. es ist auch nichts was BLizzard erfunden hat...es ist einfach nur ein weiteres TTs wie MageKnigt und die Clixserie von Wizkids... 
Die "billig" TTs sind übrigens nicht schlecht auch wenn manche das hier gerne sagen und so sehen...und auch die Miniaturen haben sich in den letzten jahren sehr verbesser...siehe das Batman/Superman Duallbase von Heroclix oder den Cthulhu von Horrorclix...

Ähm ja..und ansonsten... wie gesagt das Warcraft TT ist schon lange überfällig ... das es jetzt kommt hat wohl kaum was mit Warhammer zu schaffen... aber man kann natürlich überall Verbindungen sehen/ziehen wenn man möchte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bleibe bei der Meinung das WoW sich nicht vor WAR verstecken muss...nein ich begrüße es sogar das WAR kommt... mag jetzt böse klingen und sicherlich egoistisch sein...aber WAR ist ja soviel cooler und ihr wisst ja was das bedeutet... *g*

Nunja...der vergleich mit dem Warcraft TT und den GW TTs hinkt wie gesagt schon etwas sehr da die Spiele eh in zwei verschiedene Richtungen gehen.


----------



## Coldmirror (9. Februar 2008)

@Haxxler 

Es gibt halt wenig Leute die denken bevor sie ein Thread eröffnen;-)


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2008)

StNikolauswagne schrieb:


> lieber forums moderator:
> dieses kommentar steht bereits in diesem thread wenn auch 1 seite entfernt.



Und was willst Du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Ascían (9. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Wenn du mal Mehr Nachdenken würdest dann hättest du bestimmt schon Gelesen das Wow 1Mio Abonementen haben, und einen neunen Meilenstein in sachen Online Games Gelegt.
> 
> Wow hat Kohle ohne Ende weil es das Beste und Berühmste Onlinegame auf der Welt ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn mans genau nimmt hat WoW in erster Linie deshalb so viele Spieler, weil die Medien unfreiwillig mitgeholfen haben die PR-Maschine zu betreiben und nicht weil es so ein geniales Game ist was das Rad neu erfunden hat; zB als BC rauskam stands in jeder Tageszeitung dass Läden um 0 Uhr öffnen für Kunden etc. Davor (vor BC) wurde man als WoW-Spieler als Nerd tituliert, und Online-Gaming als die höchste Form des RL-Fliehens. Insofern hat WoW vielleicht auch was Gutes gehabt und das Bild der MMORPGs in der Öffentlichkeit zum Positiven gewandelt -  und zB meine Zeit in WoW will ich gar nicht wirklich missen.
Aber: Mein Cousin (12 Jahre) spielt WoW, seine halbe Klasse angeblich auch, und von den Leuten hier an der Uni kaum noch jemand, da hat eine drastische Verschiebung der Zielgruppe stattgefunden und damit hatte sich WoW auch erledigt. 
Ich bin eigentlich davon überzeugt, dass WAR den Rückgang an Subscribern in EU und US bei WoW verstärken wird, da es auf mich einfach einen ausgereiften Eindruck macht, liebevoll in Szene gesetzt von einem sehr erfahrenen Gamedesign-Team und mit einem sehr viel älteren und stärkenen Lore im Rücken. 
Das Blizz jetzt WoW als TT herausbringt ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn man mal in den durchschnittlichen Spiele-Laden um die Ecke geht und da das Original-WoW kaum noch findet zwischen WoW-Tassen, WoW-Federmäppchen, WoW-Handyaufklebern, WoW-Mauspads, WoW-T-Shirts etc. - Merchandise bis zum Abwinken, und das kann Blizz halt gut. Dennoch wird auch WoW ein Ende haben irgendwann (WoW2?) und dann wird WAR noch laufen, und ich prognostiziere mal HdRO auch, weils einfach neuere Spiele sind. 
Und WAR wird einfach 'ne Riesen-Gaudi mit einem sehr bösen Gamedesign, nicht so bunt und Teletubbi-Style wie WoW. Ich freu mich halt drauf, und viele andere wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StNikolauswagne (9. Februar 2008)

dass man auch als moderator nicht unantastbar ist, wenn so etwas einem normalen member passiert kommen normalerweise schon nach ein paar minuten viele flames kommen.
ausserdem bin ich kein zweit acc von irgendeinem wow befürworter. ich habe in meinen kommentaren nichts darüber ausgesagt das wow toller als warhammer online ist da die beiden titel schlicht und ergreifend einen völlig verschiedenen schwerpunkt haben und warhammer online nicht versucht wow  
vom thron zu verstoßen, da die entwickler nicht versuchen den pve part von wow zu schlagen sondern den rvr part von Daoc weiterzuführen.


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Februar 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass ich noch garnix zum Thema gesagt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ehrlich gesagt wunderts mich dass das WoW TT erst jetzt kommt. Aber nach den Bildern in den news zu urteilen, sind die figuren nicht besonders schön und detailreich gearbeitet.

Und allein schon die Tatsache dass die Figuren in "boosterpacks" kommen und rnd sind, ist für mich nur n beweiß dafür dass es hier nicht um die Erfüllung von wünschen der WoW community geht, sondern ganz einfach um Geldmacherei.

Und prepainted sind die auch schon. Hab zwar selbst nie TT gespielt, kenne aber einige, und für die war es mit der größte spaß die figuren individuell seblst zu bemalen.


----------



## Hojo (9. Februar 2008)

*zum xten mal das selbe schreib* XD

Man wird NICHT erschossen wenn man doe Prepainted Miniaturen neu anmalt...und man wird auchnicht erschossen wenn man sie bearbeitet und umgestaltet...ebenso ist das Material nicht böse auf euch wenn ihr einige Teile austauscht...was durchaus möglich ist...

Es gibt sehr sehr geniale Customs solcher ehemals Prepaint Miniaturen.

Nur weil nicht GW draufsteht oder die Miniaturen aus Zinn sind bedeutet das nicht das man sie nicht bearbeiten kann...Oo


----------



## Badumsaen (9. Februar 2008)

jaaaaa, schon klar^^

Habs ja wie gesagt selber nie gespielt, von daher maße ich mir nicht an etz groß drüber zu urteilen. Denke aber halt dass prepainted figuren wesentlich schwerer, bzw. umständlicher sind einzufärben. Oder dass halt die farben anders zur geltung kommen.

Aber auf jedenfall sind die WoW TT Figuren nicht schön gearbeitet^^


----------



## StNikolauswagne (9. Februar 2008)

Naja Gw Miniaturen sind auch nich hochqualitativ gearbeitet, bei manchen minis ist 1/4 gussgrat!


----------



## Hojo (9. Februar 2008)

Naja... man kann sie grundieren genau wie Zinn oder Plastikminiaturen von z.b. GW und sie dann halt auch einfach anmalen..das ist kein Problem.
Farben kann man da auch die teuren GW Farben nehmen wenn man möchte.
Da tut sich nicht so der Bruch....vorallem kann man so den Figuren dann auch die Tiefen und Schatten usw. verpassen..die mnchen Figuren fehlen.

Sie sind vielleicht nicht perfekt gearbeitet..das mag stimmen...aber das waren die MageKnight Miniaturen damals auch nicht..und wenn ich an die ersten Superman Miniaturen von Wizkids denke..OMG...aber jetzt sind das doch schon sehr klasse Miniaturen geworden.
Kann mir vorstellen das es sich beid em Warcraft TT auch so verhalten wird...im laufe der Zeit werden sie einfach besser.


----------



## Verce (9. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Wenn du mal Mehr Nachdenken würdest dann hättest du bestimmt schon Gelesen das Wow *1Mio* Abonementen haben, und einen neunen Meilenstein in sachen Online Games Gelegt.
> 
> Wow hat Kohle ohne Ende weil es das Beste und Berühmste Onlinegame auf der Welt ist.
> 
> ...



zu geil. 
dieser beitrag verwirrt mich hochgradig. da sieht man mal was eine überdosis wow so alles anrichten kann


----------



## der_era (9. Februar 2008)

Ja nu mein Gott, WoW ist nunmal die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, und wenn da auch noch ein erfolgreiches TCG abfällt, warum dann nicht auch ein Tabletop rausbringen? Jede Firma macht für Geld alles ob nun so eine wie GW oder ein Publisher für PC/Video-Spiele. Also verübeln kann man es ihnen nicht. Geld ist nunmal Geld.... ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Februar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> *zum xten mal das selbe schreib* XD
> 
> Man wird NICHT erschossen wenn man doe Prepainted Miniaturen neu anmalt...und man wird auchnicht erschossen wenn man sie bearbeitet und umgestaltet...ebenso ist das Material nicht böse auf euch wenn ihr einige Teile austauscht...was durchaus möglich ist...
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wie viele das auch machen. Ich seh jetzt schon die leuchtenden Augen der Kiddies (Begriff bezieht sich auf kreative Armut, nur zur Klarstellung), die in GW-Läden mit ihren nicht mal sprühgrundierten Armeen schief angesehen wurden.

Halleluja! Solche Spiele erlösen sie von dem bösen Zwang, ihre Minis selbst anzumalen und etwas Kreativität zu investieren, bevor man sein Ego damit aufplustert dass man seine Gegner mit bärtigen Listen vom Spielfeld fegt.

Das alles ist nur eine Vereinfachung, damit auch der hinterletzte Idiot so ein Spiel kauft.


----------



## Magrotus (9. Februar 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> schoneinmal gemerkt, das jedes spiel sich von anderen etwas abschaut, auch umgekehrt ;-)




Das ist genau der Punkt, danke dafür. Als hätte GW Fantasy erfunden oder Orks und Zwerge.
ALs hätte GW tabletops erfunden oder Spiele. Jeder ist von allem beeinflusst, wen interessiert wer es zuerst gemacht hat.


----------



## -Haihappen- (10. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte das TT an ihrer Stelle auch raus gebracht - die Figuren von den eigenen Charakteren sind ja extrem schnell weggegangen. Warum auf mögliches Geld verzichten? 

Die Bilder die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefallen mir nicht sonderlich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde selber anmalen besser finden.


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

ich finde WoW sollte ein mmorpg bleiben, im Tabletop-gerne würde es erst garnet beachtet werden, denn GW kann es net das wasser reichen, das ist wie schon gesagt deren Top-fachgebiet.

nennt mich net schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, finde halt Warhammer extrem super


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

@ Succubie

Sagt doch keiner das Warhammer scheisse ist...Oo
Hat hier kein Mensch behauptet...
Und wie gesagt..warum denke alle das es Warhamme das Wasser reichen will/muss/soll ?
Wie kommen blos alle auf die Idee das das die Idee dahinter ist ?_?
Verstehe ich nicht... -_-

Das sind zwei verschiedene Systeme die in zwei verschiedene Richtungen gehen... dieses andauernde vergleichen ist genauso wie wenn man diese Abenteuerbücher ...ihr wisst schon die man wie einen Roman liest und halt nach auswahl einer Action auf Seite xyz weiterliest ...mit Rollenspielen wie DSA oder D&D vergleichen würde...Oo


----------



## Verce (10. Februar 2008)

blizzard gehts denk ich mal auch nicht primär darum warhammer vom thron zu stoßen, sondern schlichtweg profit davon zu tragen was warscheinlich auch der fall sein wird

wär ich blizzard würd ichs auch versuchen, viel kann ja nicht schief gehen

ich finds einfach nur verdammt einfallslos und arm..... blizz hat kaum noch eigene ideen, lässt sich fast ausschließlig nurnoch von anderen firmen "inspirieren"... traurig


----------



## celion (10. Februar 2008)

Falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt hat Blizz mit Wow das Online Rollenspiel neu erfunden und braucht mit sicherheit die nächsten Jahre keine Konkurenz zu fürchten.

Und wenn ich höre das es bei Wow alles nur um items dreht, der soll mir mal erklären was bei War da anders sein soll. 
Endlevel erreicht, Schlachtfeld rein, Schlachtfeld raus und das jeden Tag und zwischen durch mal ein item einsacken. Maaaaaan wird das spannend, kanns kaum erwarten meine Zeit so sinnvoll zu nutzen.........NICHT!!


----------



## Verce (10. Februar 2008)

celion bei WAR wirds nicht nur BG rein BG raus sein, da dort RvR eine viel größere rolle spielt, es viele tage dauern wird bis man alle festungen eingenommen hat und vor den toren der gegnerischen hauptstadt steht

es wird AUCH um items gehen, aber es ist kein gefarme nach items wie in wow, sondern eine gigantische schlacht gegen intelligente spieler die alles dafür tun werden nicht zu verlieren, da sie nachteile und der gegner vorteile dadurch gelangt, und an dessen ende auch items warten

WAR wird definitiv anders sein, und bei dir sieht man mal wieder ganz gut dass du kaum andere MMORPGs kennst als wow, wenn du schon von "wow hat die mmorpgs neu erfunden" redest

für mich ist WOW vielmehr ein singleplayer game. aber am allerbesten ist es wohl mit sven-coop (HL1 mod) zu vergleichen. man spielt zwar als gruppe zusammen, aber noch immer *gegen computer*.

und ein spiel wo man nicht gegen andere spieler spielt ist für mich nicht ein richtiges multiplayer game. *gegen billige scripte kann ich auch bei pacman spielen*


----------



## Exeone (10. Februar 2008)

@celion erklär mir mal bitte was wow im mmorpg neu erfunden hat?

dummme ruffarmerei?
Schlechtes pvp ?

@ verce ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen und hoffentlich wird war auch wirklich gut.

nebenbei mal gefragt wann solls eigentlich raus kommen


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2008)

Letztendlich geht es bei einer Firma um den Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar jetzt ein ganz anderes Thema, aber vom Grundgedanken her passt es:


> Die Leinwandumsetzung jenes Spiels (Far Cry) soll übrigens 2009 in die Kinos kommen. Für die Umsetzung zuständig ist bekanntermaßen Uwe Boll. Der, so Yerli, mache sicherlich nicht die besten Filme (im Sinne der Kritiker), das wisse er (Boll) aber selbst auch. Finanziell seien sie aber bisher erfolgreich gewesen, und das sei doch das Wichtigste.


----------



## Exeone (10. Februar 2008)

Oh nein das der überhaubt noch filme machen darf


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

Hm...um jetzt kurz vom Thema abzukommen...sorry...
Ich habe mir gerade n paar WAR Videos angeguckt... z.b. das Witchhunter Gameplay Video.... ich denke es ist aus der aktuellen (?) Beta...
So ...auf den ersten Blick wirkt es doch kein Stück anders als WoW oder HdRO ...Oo... also ich werds wie auch HdRO natürlich testen... weil ich sonst nicht das Recht habe drüber zu motzen oder massig Lob auszuschütten...das sollten sich einige hier auch zu Herzen nehmen..egal um welches Spiel es geht... *g*

Naja was ich sagen möchte ist... hier wird z.b. von Verce gesagt das WoW ihm wie ein Singeplayerspiel vorkommt...aber wenn ich so manche Videos sehe läuft es doch in WAR auch so ab...Q nehmen...Mobs killen/oder etwas anderes machen....Q abgeben... und dadurch die Welt erkunden.
Liege ich da jetzt falsch oder ist es in WAR halt nicht anders als in allen anderen aktuellen MMORPGs ?
Ist der einzige wirkliche unterschied dieses ... ich kanns nicht bestätigen ... tolle PvP System ? 
Wobei ich auch da sagen muss das die Kämpfe jetzt nicht so anders wirken als in allen anderen Spielen...Oo... *da z.b. an das video des monats dezember denk*


----------



## Exeone (10. Februar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hm...um jetzt kurz vom Thema abzukommen...sorry...
> Ich habe mir gerade n paar WAR Videos angeguckt... z.b. das Witchhunter Gameplay Video.... ich denke es ist aus der aktuellen (?) Beta...
> So ...auf den ersten Blick wirkt es doch kein Stück anders als WoW oder HdRO ...Oo... also ich werds wie auch HdRO natürlich testen... weil ich sonst nicht das Recht habe drüber zu motzen oder massig Lob auszuschütten...das sollten sich einige hier auch zu Herzen nehmen..egal um welches Spiel es geht... *g*
> 
> ...



wir werden es erst leider genau wissen wenns rauskommt


----------



## Verce (10. Februar 2008)

es ist nicht einfach ein anderes pvp-system, es ist ein komplett anderes pvp (bzw RvR, realm vs realm) system. das ganze spiel baut darauf auf. pve und quests spielen in WAR nur eine kleine rolle

und das video vom witchhunter zeigt soweit ich weiß kein gameplay... die wenigsten videos bisher zeigen richtiges gameplay, weil das RvR system  noch lange nicht fertig ist. das PvE und questsystem ist schon wesendlich weiter. bisher kann man sich - ja, wie in wow - nur die köpfe einschlagen. (sie sind ja nichteinmal mit den rassen und dessen klassen fertig)

kann dir nur http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28359 ans herz legen..

dauert halt wohl noch 6monate++ bis release :S


----------



## Screz (10. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> " hmmmmm das kennst du aber von irgendwo"!!!!



Nun möchte ich dir auch erzählen woher du das kennst. WAR... und WAR hat es aus der nordischen Mythologie, genau so wie der lustiche Tolkien und beinahe alles was mit Fantasy zu tun hat. Aber da das nunmal keiner der achsoschlauen Leute weiss betreibt ihr hier lieber WAR ist besser, nein WoW, nein WAR... toll gemacht. Ein weiterer Thread um zu sehen wer den grössten hat...


----------



## Shintuargar (10. Februar 2008)

Was ich mich gerade eher frage, was dieser Thread hier im Warhammer Forum zu suchen hat? Normalerweise zielt dieses TT ja eher auf Warcraft Fans ab, und an sich würde ich denken, dass ich diese und ihre Meinung dazu eher im Warcraft Forum erreiche. 

Wobei ich glaube, dass es dem TE nur darum geht Blizzard schlecht aussehen zu lassen, was in einem Warhammer Forum ja auch einfacher ist, weil man da eher Rückendeckung bekommt und sich seine Meinung bestätigen lassen kann. Bloss nicht eine andere Sichtweise lesen. ;-)

Meine Meinung jedenfalls: Ich brauch es nicht, ich kann mit TT absolut nichts anfangen und werde mir es sicherlich nicht zulegen, nur weil es Warcraft ist. Das Blizzard Profit machen will, ist ja nichts neues und wie hier schon mal erwähnt wurde, wird die Kuh bis zum letzten Tropfen Milch gemolken. Ich persönlich find es auch übertrieben, jedoch würde das jeder so machen. Falls WAR einschlägt wie eine Bombe, wird man sicherlich auch überlegen was man noch zur Gewinnmaximierung beitragen kann. Schaut euch mal heutige Fussballvereine an, da kannst du auch jeden Mist kaufen wenn du willst.

Dieses "Wäh, der hat da und da geklaut" ist einfach nur lächerlich. WoW hat das MMORPG nicht neu erfunden, jedoch als erstes geschafft es für eine breite Masse zugänglich zu machen. Natürlich sind dort Elemente drin, die es vorher schon gab. Aber selbst Klassiker wie UO oder Meridian haben sich auch anderwo inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Tja (10. Februar 2008)

Das älteste deutsche BRETTSPIEL ist aber DSA (Das Schwarze Auge). Glaube kaum, dass Blizzard plant mit diesem Ding irgendwem Konkurrenz zu machen, wird nur eine weitere Einnahmequelle sein und sonst nichts. Persönlich halte ich von solchen Brettspielen nichts, da sind mir Schach, Monopoly etc. doch viel lieber.


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

@ Tja

DSA Brettspiel ? Oo
Hab ich da was verpasst ? *denk* *denk*
Aufklärung bitte...^^


----------



## Tja (10. Februar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Tja
> 
> DSA Brettspiel ? Oo
> Hab ich da was verpasst ? *denk* *denk*
> Aufklärung bitte...^^



Ich habs verwechselt, tut mir leid. Ich meinte eigentlich Strategiespielsystem. Aber das es laut diverser Suchmaschinen das Älteste deutsche ist, stimmt.


----------



## Sagardo (10. Februar 2008)

> Hm...um jetzt kurz vom Thema abzukommen...sorry...
> Ich habe mir gerade n paar WAR Videos angeguckt... z.b. das Witchhunter Gameplay Video.... ich denke es ist aus der aktuellen (?) Beta...
> So ...auf den ersten Blick wirkt es doch kein Stück anders als WoW oder HdRO ...Oo... also ich werds wie auch HdRO natürlich testen... weil ich sonst nicht das Recht habe drüber zu motzen oder massig Lob auszuschütten...das sollten sich einige hier auch zu Herzen nehmen..egal um welches Spiel es geht... *g*
> 
> ...


Das RVR (Realm vs realm) beschreibt nicht dem Kampf zwischen einzelnen Personem (PVP) sondern einen alles übergreifenden Krieg.Wo der Gewinn eines BG's direkt auswirkungen auf die Welt hat und es um eine interaktive Schlacht geht in der es Gebietsgewinn und Verlust gibt.
Es ist natürlich richtig , dass es das PVP braucht um zu funktionieren.
Allerdings zieht es  seine Motivation nicht aus einem farmen für Items sondern aus dem Willen etwas in der Welt aktiv zu verändern und Teil einer riesigen Alles übergreifenden Schlacht zu sein.
Diese Schlacht zieht sich durch die 4 Tierzonen und gipfelt in der Städtebelagerung.


Man startet in War in einem Gebiet und bekommt PVE-Quest's , die direkt mit dem Krieg zusammen hängen z.b. befreie einige NPC's aus brennenden Häusern die von NPC's der gegnerischen Fraktion angezündet wurden.Wenn man diese Quest dann abschliesst bekommt man XP , Ruf , Loot , GildenXP und auch Punkte ,die über die Vorherrschaft in diesem Tier entscheiden.
Folglich ist man auch als PVE-ler direkt mit im Krieg.
Dazu gibt es noch Public Quest , die auch in jedem Gebiet vorhanden sind , hier läuft permanent eine Quest für beide Seiten. In dieser Art des Qests spielen beide Seiten indirekt gegeneinander z.b. haben beide Seiten eine Sammelquest und die Seite , die diese zuerst abschliesst stimmt z.b. einen Riesen glücklich und der rammt dann für sie ein strategisch wichtiges Tor ein.Oder es wird genügend Rohstoff für eine superkanone gesammelt, die dann durch einen Schuß eine Lawine auslöst , die den Feinden übel zusetzt...hierfür gibt es auch Punkte , die über die Vorherrschaft des Tiers entscheiden.
Dann gibt es noch die Bg's die man als Hauptsächliches PVP aus WOW kennt.Hier kann man sich anmelden und wie in WOW kämpfen, der Sieger bekommt dann Punkte für den Kampf um Das Tier.
Dann gibt es noch die Burgenkämpfe wo man mit selbstgebastelten Belagerungswaffen Burgen angreifen kann, die für jeden zugänglich sind (also nicht auf eine Spielerazhl begrenzt und auch nur einmal vorhanden im Spiel).Diese Burgen und auch die Kills in disem Gebiet wirken sich auch auf die Vorherrschaft aus.
Zum Schluss muss man sich durch die neutrale Stadt , die "Vorstadt und durch die Tore der Hautstadt kämpfen.
Sollte es einer Seite gelingen die neutrale Stad ,die Vorstadt und sogar die Haputstadt zu erobern darf diese Fraktion die Haupstadt plündern und die Dungeons/Instanzen in der Stadt besuchen.

Wie man sieht ist ganze vielleicht doch etwas durchdachter als BG rein BG raus und 400 Ehre auf dem Konto.
Und es zeigt auch deutlich den Leitspruch des Spiels "War is everywhere" und sollte auch endlich mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen , dass WAR nur den gelangweilten "PVP" Junkies gefallen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist alles natürlich nur ein Aszug aus dem Spiel und ich würde mich freuen , wenn sich alle erstmal mit dem Thema ordentlich befassen , vielleicht entdeckt der ein oder andere ja eine neue MMO-Vorliebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. glaubt nicht immer alles was im Brachlandchat oder auf WOWszene.de steht, das wäre ungefähr so als wenn man Olnigg nachsagen würde er wäre optimist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[edit] für Fehler im Text möchte ich mich entschuldigen , ich hatte am Mittwoch eine OP am rechten Handgelenk und als Rechtshänder nur mit links zu schreiben ist ganz schön mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

Und selbst jetzt weiss ich nicht wovon du redest... >.<
Ich kenne nur das Rollenspielsystem und mir ist bekannt das es halt auch ein DSA TT gibt..aber das ist Jahre nach dem Rollenspielsystem rausgekommen.

@ Sagardo

Hm...der Brachlandchat ist Kult ! *lach* ^^

Hm..also so wie sich dein Text liest muss man also schon sehrviel Zeit ins PVP investieren um was zu erleben bzw um überhaupt manchen Spielinhalt zu erblicken.
Wo ist jetzt also der Unterschied zu diesem angeblichen 24/7 gefarme in WoW ?
Sorry wenn ich das falsch deute...aber es liest sich so...finde ich zumindest.
Beziehe mich da auf den Part mit dem Städte erobern und dann Dungeons besuchen können.
Ergo muss man also viele solcher ..ich nenne es mal Events ... machen um bestimmte Dungeons und Co. erst sehen zu können richtig ?

Das ist jetzt kein "Böööh wie scheisse ist das !!" Post ... und auch kein "WoW ist geiler !!" Post !!


----------



## Tja (10. Februar 2008)

@ Hojo ok:
Ich meine einfach ein Minaiturenspiel, welches auf dem Tisch stattfindet...Mag nur die Bezeichnung "Tabletop" nicht so gerne...

zu DSA:

Ja das habe auch mal ausprobiert - während andere eher War spielten.

aber zum Thema:

Blizzard wird das eher mit ingame Items etc. verknüpfen, ähnlich wie mit den Tauschkarten..


----------



## Humpa (10. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR fans,
> 
> erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...



- GW ist das Blizzard der Tabletops - durchschnittliche Qualität in ner einfachen Verpackung für die Massen
- die Konzeption scheint wenig mit dem normalen GW(2 Armeen kämpfen gegeneinander)- System zu tun haben sondern eher eine Übertragung des TCG ins Tabletop Genre
- ich spiele WAR Beta und ich weiß das eine "wer klaut bei wem" Diskussion lächerlich ist(und der Meinung wir d auch jeder sein der sich einmal mit dem Beta Client eingelogt hat)
- _"Paint schemes were designed by Studio McVey. "The quality level of this product is unprecedented in the collectible miniatures category," said 20-year-veteran miniatures painter Mike McVey. "This is a product I am happy to put my name behind."_ - McVey - GW - machts Klick?


----------



## Sagardo (10. Februar 2008)

> Hm..also so wie sich dein Text liest muss man also schon sehrviel Zeit ins PVP investieren um was zu erleben bzw um überhaupt manchen Spielinhalt zu erblicken.
> Wo ist jetzt also der Unterschied zu diesem angeblichen 24/7 gefarme in WoW ?
> Sorry wenn ich das falsch deute...aber es liest sich so...finde ich zumindest.
> Beziehe mich da auf den Part mit dem Städte erobern und dann Dungeons besuchen können.
> ...



Nein, wenn man einloggt und die Hauptstadt ist erobert kann man direkt in die Dungeons , ohne Vorquest Equipment farmen oder ähnlichem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja Die Items fallen sowohl bei Spielern wie auch bei Mob's.
Natürlich sind es nicht die Items der Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird natürlich eine Weile dauern, bis man alles gesehen hat, aber man muss nicht Wochenlang farmen.

Achja Event ist hier der falsche Ausdruck , da es kein spontan auftretendes Szenario ist oder etwas , was Wochen im Voraus geplant wird sondern den täglichen Wahnsin darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> aber ich finde wer "10 mio" abbos am laufen hat sollte was mehr bieten können oder?


Scheinbar reicht es aber wohl was geboten wird, sonst hätten sie wohl kaum so viel Abbo´s. Andere Spielefirmen wären froh, wenn sie nur so viele Abbo-Spieler hätten, wie bei WoW allein im Jahr 2007 dazu gekommen sind.


Varek schrieb:


> und in WoW dreht sich doch noch kaum was um einfachen spielspaß alle woll das top equip.man kann da nichtmal richtig pvp machen, da auch dort nur die ganzem item geilen rumhängen um ihr s1 oder ähnliches zu kriegen.


Doch das tut es, denn wie schon gesagt würden sie nicht solche Zuwächse bekommen.


Varek schrieb:


> erinnerst du dich an die zeit wo alterac ganz neu erschienen ist?wo noch eine schlacht 4-8 std locker ging?das hat spaß gemacht sowas hab ich seit dem nicht mehr in BC gesehen.und die guten 40er raids?abgeschafft.begründung: damit auch kleiner gilden was unternehmen können........


Das war damals nur etwas für Leute ohne RL. Das Blizzard das abgeschafft hat, ist nur allzu gerecht gegenüber Spieler die nicht wissen, wie lange sie wegen eines einzigen Alterac-Spieles dabei sein müssen. So ist es berechenbar. 
Aber eventuell wirst du bei WAR gut aufgehoben sein, aber der Großteil der WoW-Spieler machen nur hin und wieder PVP, wenn halt mal Zeit dazu ist, neben Raiden und leveln.
Auch WAR wird an der Erfolge von WoW nicht heran reichen, weil es einfach zu einseitig (PVP) sein wird. Aber Fazit ist, das man es wohl keinem recht machen kann, jeder hat in irgendeiner Weise was zu meckern. Ich denke Blizzard hat eine verdammt gutes Spiel mit WoW gelandet, an das andere sich messen müssen. Meiner Meinung nach wird hier nur Blizzard, wie sonst auch immer, sich nur selber toppen können.
Edit:
Wegen dem Brettspiel.
Ob die es WAR nun nachenmachen, oder nicht, lass ich mal dahin gestellt sein. Fakt ist, das "warcraft" einfach das Potenzial für so ein Brettspiel hat.


----------



## Zuckerruebe (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok also so wie ich das hier gelesen habe, ist Blizzard a) evil und b) ideenlos.

Aber GW (ich hoffe mal das steht für Games Workshop) sind die lieben und tollen ja? 

Hehe also als ich Warhammer bzw auch Warhammer 40k als Tabletop gespielt habe, hab ich mich gefragt warum so ein bisschen Plastik, Acrylfarbe und Metall schnell mal in die 40-50 Euro geht... Soviel zum Thema wirtschaftlichkeit. So oder so programmieren Menschen Spiele Und nicht eine böse Überfirma die uns allen die ewige Verdammnis bringen möchte. Wer sich z.B. Mal die Mitwirkenden von WOW angeschaut hat (Ich schätze das das 95% der sogenannten WOW-Kiddies oder wie ihr sie nennt noch nie gemacht hat obwohl da ein Button für da ist) Merkt, das dort Menschen wie du und ich, aber auch sehr fantasievolle Personen mitgewirkt haben, die zudem ihren Familien und Freunden danken und solche Spielwelten (wie auch die von WAR) entwickeln damit sie ihre Fantasie wirklichkeit werden lassen und damit wir uns darin bewegen können und spass haben. 

Back to topic. Der menschliche Ideenreichtum ist begrenzt (ok manche mögen jetzt sagen es gibt immer was neues, aber bei fantasy kann man schlecht in Robocop abdriften oder?) also warum nicht etwas übernehmen? Ich frag mich ob sich der Erfinder des ersten Kartenspiels aufgeregt hat oder hätte, denn heute spielt man ja auch Skat, Poker, Bridge etc damit, und da verdienen andere Leute dran oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 N Blizz Tabletop hat so wenig mit nem GW tabletop zu tun wie umgekehrt, dafür gibts Copyrights. Denn sollte man wirklich exakte Spielprinzipen übernehmen steht gleich ne Klage ins Haus.

Der Grund warum es auch ein WOW-Tabletp gibt ist denke ich mal weil sich die LEute halt für eine Fantasywelt entscheiden und dann dort gerne bleiben. Der eine mag nunmal Nachtelfen, Draenei etc. und der andere Fanatics und Waldelfen etc. Somit wünsche ich allen die eine Spielwelt für sich gefunden haben viel Spass und Freude daran und schaut dochmal über dne Tellerand, vielleicht könnt ihr eurem Entwickler dann auch Anregen geben für kommende Erweiterungen.


Mit besten Grüßen
Zuckerruebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magnolobo (10. Februar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das "warcraft" einfach das Potenzial für so ein Brettspiel hat.



Stimme dir völlig zu. Die Geschichte von Warcraft schreit geradezu nach einer Brettspielversion.


Und was das Ideen klauen und kopieren angeht;
Vergleicht mal Medal of Honor mit Call of Duty. Command & Conquer mit Warcraft, Starcraft, etc.
Oder Das schwarze Auge mit Dungeons & Dragons.
Irgendwo basieren diese Spiele alle auf der gleichen Grundlage.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden, nur neu gestalten und verbessern.

Bei der Entwicklung von WAR & HDRO wurde mit Sicherheit in Richtung Blizzard geschielt, um von vornerein aus deren Fehlern und Problemen zu lernen, und diese dinge von Anfang an zu vermeiden.


----------



## Zuckerruebe (10. Februar 2008)

Magnolobo schrieb:


> Bei der Entwicklung von WAR & HDRO wurde mit Sicherheit in Richtung Blizzard geschielt, um von vornerein aus deren Fehlern und Problemen zu lernen, und diese dinge von Anfang an zu vermeiden.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (10. Februar 2008)

> Bei der Entwicklung von WAR & HDRO wurde mit Sicherheit in Richtung Blizzard geschielt, um von vornerein aus deren Fehlern und Problemen zu lernen, und diese dinge von Anfang an zu vermeiden.



Dafür ist es wohl schon zu spät bei den Beiden Firmen , die meisten Fehler haben die schon vorher in anderen Spielen gemacht *gg

Aber klar behält man die Konkurenz im Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravis (10. Februar 2008)

Also eigentlich finde ich das sich die anderen firmen keine gedanken um blizzard machen müssen. Blizzard wird es sich selber alles kaputt machen und ich bin auch mal gespannt wieviele leute noch von wow abhauen werden. 

Das mit den Tabletop und den Karten zeugt meiner meinung nach nur das die firma geld geil ist. Es gibt sicher andere firmen die mehr getan haben für das geld was man zahlt als blizzard. Das steht für mich ausser frage.
Was ich nur übelst abstoßend finde ist das man WoW überall sieht...nichtmal im fernseh wird man jetzt davon verschont. 

Sicherlich verstehe ich auch die WH Tabletop spieler das sie es recht arm finden. Meine wenigkeit spielt kein WH oder WH 40K aber ich spiele Battletech und sehe es in naher zukunft kommen das blizzard auch das noch irgendwie kopieren wird. Denn damit kann man geld machen.


----------



## Ftw (10. Februar 2008)

So um das mal gleich am Anfang zu klären... das soll kein flame dies und flame das Thread werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry wenn ich das sage aber das RvR hört sich für mich wie Zerg Valley... äh meine Alterac Valley an.
Es ist halt nur ein bisschen ausgedachter.

1. Man muss Gebiete erobern, was mit Bunkern zerstören in WoW zu vergleichen ist.

2. Glaub viele kennen die Herren nicht mehr aber es gibt im AV: Wolfsreiter/Druiden,    Windreiter/Greifenmeister und die zwei geilsten Kreaturen die im AV kommen können... Ivus der Waldlord und Lokholar der Eislord... die kannst du auch beschwören wenn du so und so viel von diesem und das abgibst.
Ist wie mit dem Riesen oder sonstigem in WAR.
Allerdings hab ich die seit der Einführung von Verstärkungspunkten nicht mehr gesehen. -.-

3. Du musst dich in beiden Games bis zur Hauptstadt/Boss vorkämpfen um zu gewinnen.

Also ich sehe da keine übergroßen Unterschiede... klar das mit den Auswirkungen hört sich wirklich geil an,
aber, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, ist das nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler und das ist einer der Punkte der WoW so erfolgreich macht.
Man kann relativ einfach und schnell an gutes Equip kommen.

Ich muss allerdings allen WAR Fans zustimmen, dass das PvP in WoW auf dauer langweilig und ätzend werden kann und ich hoffe das mit dem neuen Addon ( JUHU weg mit dem vercrapten BC ^^ )                 mehr Open PvP eingebracht wird.

Gibt nochn paar mehr Sachen in denen Blizz noch was lernen kann und bestimmt lernen wird aber ich will das hier nicht in die Länge ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

MfG Ftw

Ps.: Argh >.< hab wohl leicht das Thema verfehlt.^^'
Naja lasst Blizz doch ein TT machen... wer es haben will solls sich kaufen.
Ach und das wirkt auf mich wie ein  "Macht WoW nieder, alles was Blizz macht gehört geschlagen und getreten. WAR 4 ever. -Beitrag"... redet im WAR Forum über WAR und lass dein WoW geflame im WoW Forum.


----------



## Sagardo (10. Februar 2008)

@FTW

Die beschwörungen der Bosse zeigen in etwas,was eine Publicquest ist. Allredings musst du dir diese Quest ausserhalb einer Instanz auf deinem normalen Levelweg vorstellen. Sprich du betrittst ein Gebiet und nimmst automatisch an der Quest teil.Die Quest ist in mehrere Steps gegliedert und am Ende gibt es XP, loot und Punkte für das Tier zuzüglich zu dem strategischen Vorteil.



> Also ich sehe da keine übergroßen Unterschiede... klar das mit den Auswirkungen hört sich wirklich geil an,
> aber, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, ist das nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler und das ist einer der Punkte der WoW so erfolgreich macht.
> Man kann relativ einfach und schnell an gutes Equip kommen.



Nein du kannst zu jedem Zeitpunkt einsteigen und bist sofort mit im Endgame.
Da der Loot in den Raids bei Spielern und bei Mobs fällt ist ein farmen nicht nötig, sondern man bekommt Ihn während dem Spielen "automatisch".
Das Equip wird auch nicht so stark ins Gewicht schlagen wie bei WOW, wo man erstmal Equip farmen muss um am Endgame teil zu haben.Oder willst mir jetzt ernsthaft erzählen dass du innerhalb von einem Monat als Gelegenheitsspieler zu Magtheridon kommst ?(um mal eine Instanz aus dem "Mittelfeld" zu nennen)

Die Masse an Chars und die Gildenränge + RVR-Ränge lassen dennoch auch einem Powergamer genug möglichkeit sich auszutoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (10. Februar 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> schoneinmal gemerkt, das jedes spiel sich von anderen etwas abschaut, auch umgekehrt ;-)



es ist nicht schwer in war elemente zu finden wie von wow "inspiriert" sind
natürlich kann man die wenn man will leicht übersehen


----------



## Lewa (10. Februar 2008)

selbst die wow spieler sagen, dass das nur geldschneiderei ist.
was ich arm finde ist, das es für hdro eine RingCon gegeben hat...so wie die BlizzCon omg


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

@ Lewa

Also die Ringcon gabs schon lange vor der Blizzcon und lange vor HdRO... ^^


----------



## Thug (10. Februar 2008)

Manche wollen einfach nur ein Thema erstellen, weil Sie keine Freunde haben mit denen Sie sich mal unterhalten können. Rede doch mal mit deiner Mom über das so dumme Unternehmen namens "Blizzard" aber verschon uns mit dem rumgeweine, zwingt Dich keiner etwas von diesem Konzern zu kaufen! Wow hat, wie du schon sagtest,  10 Millionen Abos (die kommen nicht weil das Spiel so scheisse ist!), also Gott verdammt halt doch einfach mal den Ball flach und zoll den Producern mal lieber Respekt  für ein Spiel von so hoher Qualität, Wow ist einfach ein Maßstab für ein gutes, gern gespieltes MMO geworden. Das kann wohl keiner abstreiten! Spiel Dein WHO wenn es denn mal endlich erscheinen wird, und solange geh Dir vielleicht mal ein paar Freunde suchen die Dir Trost spenden bei deinen "Megaprobs"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (10. Februar 2008)

Ftw schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da keine übergroßen Unterschiede... klar das mit den Auswirkungen hört sich wirklich geil an,
> aber, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, ist das nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler und das ist einer der Punkte der WoW so erfolgreich macht.
> Man kann relativ einfach und schnell an gutes Equip kommen.


Ok, nach deiner aussage hört es sich so an, als ob das erklärte Ziel in WoW sei, gutes equip zu haben. Dass is doch der völlig falsche beweg Grund um ein Game zu zocken. Und schnell bekommts man auch nur über pvp.

Und der wichtigste Unterschied, jedenfalls für mich, ist die Kollisionsabfrage. Ich mein, warum sollte ich als tank in ne schlacht ziehen um die front zu halten, wenn jeder einfach durch mir durchlatschen kann.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> ... zoll den Producern mal lieber Respekt  für ein Spiel von so hoher Qualität, Wow ist einfach ein Maßstab für ein gutes, gern gespieltes MMO geworden. Das kann wohl keiner abstreiten



made my day xD  lmao.
maßstab an qualität ist wow bei weitem nicht. aber man sollte sich ein beispiel an der pr-maschine hinter wow nehmen, denn durch die und nicht weil das spiel so toll ist, hat wow so viele spieler.


----------



## ink0gnito (10. Februar 2008)

Aber klar ist Blizzard arm, und Mhytic oder wie man die schreibt nicht was?
Nein nur Blizz ''schaut'' sich was ab.

Made my day @TE


----------



## colamix (10. Februar 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> made my day xD  lmao.
> maßstab an qualität ist wow bei weitem nicht. aber man sollte sich ein beispiel an der pr-maschine hinter wow nehmen, denn durch die und nicht weil das spiel so toll ist, hat wow so viele spieler.



natürlich hat wow einen maßstab an qualität gesetzt. in sachen gameplay oder interface hat wow einfach die beste lösung. was will man anderst machen? alles andere ist geschmackssache aber die spielerzahlen sprechen für sich und ich denke mythic kann mit einem guten war fast genauso oder genauso erfolgreich werden.


----------



## Thug (10. Februar 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> made my day xD  lmao.
> maßstab an qualität ist wow bei weitem nicht. aber man sollte sich ein beispiel an der pr-maschine hinter wow nehmen, denn durch die und nicht weil das spiel so toll ist, hat wow so viele spieler.


sagte der Final Fantasy VII  player... Ich habe bei weitem jedes MMO gespielt, von DAOC (wo ich auch als Gamemaster tätig war) über SWG  bis WoW, also erzähl Du mir nichts von Qualität. Ich weiss wovon ich spreche und da geben mir die 10 Millionen Abos nunmal recht, ob Dir das nun passt oder nicht. 
Deine Meinung tangiert mich äusserst peripher.


so long

Thug


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> sagte der Final Fantasy VII  player... Ich habe bei weitem jedes MMO gespielt, von DAOC (wo ich auch als Gamemaster tätig war) über SWG  bis WoW, also erzähl Du mir nichts von Qualität. Ich weiss wovon ich spreche und da geben mir die 10 Millionen Abos nunmal recht, ob Dir das nun passt oder nicht.
> Deine Meinung tangiert mich äusserst peripher.
> so long
> 
> Thug



10 Mio. Abos zeigt nur eins: Dass WoW massentauglich ist. Und Massentauglichkeit verhält sich in der Regel umgekehrt proportional zum spielerischen Anspruch. Von McDonalds sagt ja auch keiner dass es die beste Art wäre sich zu ernähren. Es ist halt eine der einfachsten und das kommt bei der Masse an.


----------



## Badumsaen (10. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich habe bei weitem jedes MMO gespielt, von DAOC (wo ich auch als Gamemaster tätig war) über SWG  bis WoW, also erzähl Du mir nichts von Qualität.


Oho, der feine Herr hat schon JEDES MMO gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schmeiß mich weg. Wie können wir es nur wagen wiederworte gegen ihn zu erheben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Nach 3 Jahren des bestehens von WoW kann man ja wohl auch erwarten dass es sich gut spielen lässt. Bestreite ich auch garnicht. Aber es ist sicher nicht das Maß der Dinge. Blizzard hat einfach die guten Eigenschaften früherer MMOs übernommen und mit der durch Warcraft 1-3 beliebt gewordenen story verknüpft. Und deswegen hat auch hdro seinen erfolg, und genauso wird Warhammer seinen Erfolg haben. Ganz einfach weil es für alle ne Fanbase gibt. Und wenn das Interface so toll ist wie oben erwähnt, warum gibts dann unzählige Addons mit denen man es verändern kann? Also is des interface nicht toll, sondern die möglichkeit es mit addons selbst zu gestalten. Und dass wird bei WAR auch möglich sein. wurde gesagt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Und nebenbei, wenn du schon n Bild von dir mit Joint im Mund als Avatar wählst, zeugt dass nicht gerade von Reife. Oder findest du es cool damit zu posen?


----------



## Sagardo (10. Februar 2008)

> gameplay oder interface hat wow einfach die beste lösung



Ja ich denke auch , dass WOW hier seine stärke hat in der Einbindung des UI's und der Verknüpfung von Items etc. in den Chat.Ausserdem sind die Menüs für Raids etc. sehr gelungen.All das rundet die klevere entscheidung .lua als Sprache zu wählen ab.
Alles in allem kann man hier der Abteilung echt nur gratulieren. 

Mann muss auch stärken anerkennen, wenn sie vorhanden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe auch ,dass WAR das UI fast 1:1 übernimmt und weiterentwickelt .

[edit]gerade erst gelesen...



> Also is des interface nicht toll, sondern die möglichkeit es mit addons selbst zu gestalten. Und dass wird bei WAR auch möglich sein. wurde gesagt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



jo WAR hat sich auch dazu entschieden .Lua zu verwenden. Dadurch können die Addons auch so "leicht" zu schreiben sein.Desweiterem sind die Standartframes aber schon frei zu bewegen und zu konfigurieren.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> sagte der Final Fantasy VII  player... Ich habe bei weitem jedes MMO gespielt, von DAOC (wo ich auch als Gamemaster tätig war) über SWG  bis WoW, also erzähl Du mir nichts von Qualität. Ich weiss wovon ich spreche und da geben mir die 10 Millionen Abos nunmal recht, ob Dir das nun passt oder nicht.
> Deine Meinung tangiert mich äusserst peripher.
> so long
> 
> Thug



lol. selbst in den kampfsequenzen von FFVII waren wahrscheinlich schon mehr polygone am werk  als bei wow und FFVII ist schon über 10 Jahre alt. Das ich nach 10 jahren noch dieses Spiel spiele zeugt von Qualität(nicht grafisch aber Story mäßig) ,das werde ich von WOW niemals sagen,da hat mir das eine Jahr schon gereicht.
und wo geben dir bitte die 10mio abos eine bestätigung für deine these?  Eine temporale Parallele impliziert noch keine kausale Konnektivität.  da du ja anscheind auch gern geschwollen redest wirst du ja wissen was das heißt

p.s deine meinung berührt mich schomal gar nicht. genauer gesagt asymptotisch zu meinem rectum


----------



## ink0gnito (10. Februar 2008)

Aja FF7 (solo rpg) mit wow (mmorpg) vergleichen, Lmao!
Ich liebe sowohl FF als auch wow, aber vergleichen?Never ever


----------



## Acy (10. Februar 2008)

So, nachdem ich hier seit bestehen der Seite wohl noch nie oder kaum hier ins Forum geposted habe, muss ich hier doch mal etwas dazupacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard baut sich ein Tabletop-Spiel? Warum nicht ...

*Was mich viel mehr daran etwas stört sind zwei Dinge:*
- Es bekommt ein typisches "Trading Card Game"-Spielprinzip. Das bedeutet: Man kann sich Figuren usw. nicht aussuchen, muss Unmengen mehr kaufen, will man gewisse Figuren, und am Ende ist es trotzdem reines Glück, wodurch man natürlich mehr kaufen soll, als eigentlich gewollt. Bei Olnigg gab's da schon mal eine lustige Musterrechnung, wie viele Karten man kaufen müsste, um eine bestimmte legendäre Karte zu erhalten usw. wenn ich mich nicht irre - leider habe ich auf die Schnelle keine URL da.
- Blizzard behauptet, es wären qualitativ bis jetzt unerreichte Miniaturen usw.: Ich behaupte keinesfalls, dass z.B. die GW-Miniaturen absolute Spitzenleistung wären, aber wenn ich mir die WoW-Miniaturen so angucke, sehen die doch recht einfach und aus einem Block gegossen aus. Ein bisschen Farbe mit dran, den eigenen bekannten Markennamen dazu und schon ist man fertig. Auch die angepriesenen Sockel sind wohl kaum innovativ, außer da packen sie auch noch einen Rubbelcode für Ingame-Items drunter ... Da gefallen mir die von Spielern verzierten Warhammer-Sockel auf alle Fälle tausendmal besser, auch wenn man nun behaupten kann, nackt sehen die auch nicht besser aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kresse (10. Februar 2008)

Es wird auch nicht von dem Singleplayer RPG Final Fantasy sondern von Final Fantasy Online. Demnach ist der Vergleich sehr wohl gerechtfertigt.
Nochmal zum Thema WoW als Maß der Dinge : WoW hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, es hat bereits vorhandene Elemente mit einem sehr einfach gehaltenen UI verbunden. Das Releasedatum  war auch genau richtig gewählt, da es zu einer Zeit erschienen ist in der nahezu jeder eine DSL Flatrate zur Verfügung hat.
Dadurch wurde WoW massentauglich und selbst Menschen, die sich früher noch nie mit dem Thema MMO's beschäftigt haben spielen WoW.
Das macht WoW jedoch noch lange nicht zu einem guten Spiel.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

@ Kresse. also ich hab schon von FFVII geredet^^ zumal ich als echter Fan der serie  das Onlinegame nie anfassen werde.
so damit ich auch noch mal zur Topic komme:
sowie Acy schon sagte will durch das Random prinzip erreicht werden, dass ständig neu gekauft wird.


----------



## Thug (10. Februar 2008)

Nun, vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach mal den Duden in Eure Patscherhändchen nehmen und das Wort Qualität nachschlagen, bevor Ihr noch unnötig persönlicher werdet. Mit Leuten die einen Satz mit "lol" anfangen hab ich sowieso keine Lust zu diskutieren. Kann ich genauso gut meinen kleinen Neffen von 9 Jahren anrufen und über die Paninisticker-Preise streiten. Vergleicht mal mehrere MMO's und nicht vielleicht nur gerade zwei Stück, aber als Taschengeldempfänger ist das schwer zu bewerkstelligen, das verstehe ich durchaus.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Nun, vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach mal den Duden in Eure Patscherhändchen nehmen und das Wort Qualität nachschlagen, bevor Ihr noch unnötig persönlicher werdet. Mit Leuten die einen Satz mit "lol" anfangen hab ich sowieso keine Lust zu diskutieren. Kann ich genauso gut meinen kleinen Neffen von 9 Jahren anrufen und über die Paninisticker-Preise streiten. Vergleicht mal mehrere MMO's und nicht vielleicht nur gerade zwei Stück, aber als Taschengeldempfänger ist das schwer zu bewerkstelligen, das verstehe ich durchaus.



ja ich kriege mein taschengeld, aber ich geh auch für eine taschengeldaufbesserung arbeiten. 
Ich habe eben im Duden nachgeschlagen was nun Qualität heißt und das sagt der Duden : 
Qualität, die; -,en(Beschaffenheit, Güte, Wert); erste, zweite, mittlere Qualität

So und was genau beziehst du nun auf WOW? in der Beschreibung findet sich für mich WOW nicht wieder. Fals du nochmal selbst nachschlagen willst, Qualität findest du im Duden unter "Q" fals du grad bekifft bist und nicht mehr weist wie sich das schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweiteren habe ich mit dem lol nur meinen gemütszustand mitgeteilt, aber ich verstehe das dichd as stört. demnächst schick ich dir nen tape mit meinem gelächter drauf damit du nix falsch interpretierst

im übrigen diskutiere ich im moment nicht mit dir sondern zeige deine Missverständnisse auf. zum Diskutieren müsste ich dich ja ernst nehmen und das kann ich schon anhand deines Bildes nicht.


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

@ Acy

Schön das du Händler wie mich übersiehst und dich auch nicht wirklich schlau gemacht hast... 
Das kein Angriff jetzt...auch wenn es so klingt...>.<

Ich handel hauptsächlich mit sogenanten Tradinggames... seis Kartenspiele oder Miniaturen... und ...auch wenn mans in meinem Shop aktuell nicht sieht da ich im Umbau bin ... vieten viele Händler die Miniaturen auch einzelnd an... genau wie Karten einzelnd angeboten werden.
Kaum einer kauft heutzutage noch Booster ...vielleicht ab und an mal einen wegen der Überraschung *g* ..aber meistens werden einzelne Figuren/Karten verkauft.

Soviel zu dieser Sache vonwegen Glück... das hat kein Stück mit Glück am Hut wenn man sich auf seinen Arsch setzt und mal guckt und nicht gleich abwinkt.

Achja..warum manchmal auch Booster gekauft werden ist ...wegen der Überraschung halt und auch wegen der Chance auf seltene Miniaturen/Karten...

Ein Horrorclix Booster der aktuellen Edition kostet z.b. 7,99 EUR ... da sind 4 Miniaturen + Zubehör enthalten .. der Preis den dise Miniaturen einzelnd kosten beginnt bei 0,50 EUR und hört bei 15,00 EUR auf.
Es besteht also immer die Chance so eine Figur zu bekommen die einen sonst eventuell 15,00 EUR kosten würde.
Ob man jetzt mit der spielen mag oder die selber verkaufen möchte um sich dann davon neue Figuren ...die ausserhalb des Boosters günstiger sind... zu kaufen oder was auch immer..ist ja dann die eigene Sache wieder.

Ich finds nur immer schlimm das gleich alles als teuer und scheisse und doof abgehandelt wird ohne das man sich wirklich mit allen Möglichkeiten aueinandergsetzt hat.

Naja und das Trading steht nicht umsonst in der allgemeinen Bezeichnung für solche Spielsysteme.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

@Hojo
aber als Händler musst du doch auch die Booster vorher erst Bestllen um sie auspacken zu können und musst dabei doch auch auf glück hoffen oder irre ich mich da? kenn mich da nicht aus aber wenn dem so ist hat blizzard ja schon beim mittelsmann das erreicht was es wollte , geld. 

p.s  bezieht sich deine nickname auf Hojo aus FFVII?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn du schonmal dabei bist den Duden zu lesen,  fang am besten vorne beim Buchstaben "A" an. Deine Rechtschreibung ist einfach zu grausig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Qualität ist die realisierte Beschaffenheit einer Einheit bezüglich der Qualitätsanforderungen. Qualität stellt einen der strategischen Erfolgsfaktoren von Unternehmen dar. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten bin ich "Neutral" und kein Fanboy von irgend 'nem Game, weil ich für mein Leben gerne MMO's spiele.  Ob Tibia oder Jumpgate, ich habe jedes gespielt und vergleiche einfach nur. Was hier manche von sich geben, hört sich mehr nach Neid auf andere an, oder vielleicht haben manche einfach nur zuviele von Ihren Artgenossen(Kiddis) im Spiel getroffen und wurden verärgert. Ich beurteile lediglich das Produkt und mache mir nichts aus den Namen des Spiels oder des Publishers.


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

@ sTereoType

Klar...ich muss die Booster auch erst bestellen... und dann entscheide ich mich dazu einige auszupacken und einige halt nicht.
Dann habe ich Booster für Leute die Booster wollen und eben auch verschiedene Einzelminiaturen im Angebot.
Joa..ich kann natürlich im Vorraus nicht sagen was sich in den Boostern befinden wird...das stimmt. Manchmal sind nur Miniaturen drin die für 0,50 EUR - 1,00 EUR über den Tisch gehen und manchmal habe ich welche drin die für 13,00 EUR oder mehr auf die Reise gehen.
Aber verkauft werden sie zu 90% eigentlich immer alle weil es halt auch viele Leute gibt die die Editionen sammeln...und wiederrum andere wie mich die sich eigene Regeln aufstellen und das ganze etwas ..mh.. komplexer angehen.
Wie ich schon gesagt habe kann man viele Regeln manch andere TTs auch auf die z.b. Clixspiele umsetzen.
Ebenso kann man halt auch mit diesen Miniaturen auf Selfmade Gelände spielen wie eben auch Warhammer und Co. ...man muss sich nur ein wenig anstrengen und die Ideen umsetzten die man hat.
Letztendlich lebt eine Community ja auch von den Ideen der Fans/Spieler.

Naja und ja..klar... Blizz hat schon mit dem verkauf an den Händler Geld gemacht..in meinen Augen zwarnicht viel.... Händler haben ja doch andere Preise *g* ...aber naja... da wirds dann wohl die Masse machen denke ich...da Blizz ja nichtnur nach D-Land liefert... *lach*

Jepp der Name bezieht sich auf jenen genialen Charakter... *g*
Mir wurde vor jahren mal nahegelegt das ich ihm recht ähnlich sehe...und naja...irgendwie mag ich ihn ja auch und halte ihn für eine der tragischsten Charaktere der FF Spiele.
Mal abgesehen davon habe ich auf verschiedenen Conventions als Hojo meine Runden gedreht... Kitte..ID Card...Bart usw. ...hehe... *cosplayer sei*


----------



## Violator (10. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR fans,
> 
> erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...





WOW hat Geld ohne Ende


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

hmm fällt dir also nix mehr ein außer auf meiner rechtschreibung in einem internetforum rum zuhacken?(wobei meine Rechtschreibung wirklich nicht die beste ist daher auch oft einen notenpunkt abzug in Klausuren^^). das ist dann der tiefpunkt deiner argumentationskette, zumal der duden ganz vorne grammatikregeln hat.
Fanboy bin ich bestimmt nicht und auch erst recht nicht von WAR , dazu weis ich einfach zu wenig von dem TT ansich und das spiel ist noch nicht mal erschienen.
da du jedes mmorpg gespielt hast frage ich mich, wie du die zeit dazu gefunden hast die spiele nach all ihren aspekten zu durchleuchten, um jetzt hier einen auf auktorialer Spieler zu machen.

abschließend nochmal ein Ausschnitt der definition vom wiki : "Qualität ist eine Funktion der Anspruchsklasse"
interpretier das für dich wie du willst

da dies kein streitthread zwischen uns beiden ist , werde ich mit absenden dieses kommentars auf keine deiner argumentationen eingehen und mich auch nicht mehr in die richtung zu äußern.
außerdem bin ich mir sicher das dein nächstes kommentar gewesen wäre :"der klügere gibt nach" und natürlich hättest du dich damit bezeichnet

mfg sTereoType


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Nun, vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach mal den Duden in Eure Patscherhändchen nehmen und das Wort Qualität nachschlagen, bevor Ihr noch unnötig persönlicher werdet. Mit Leuten die einen Satz mit "lol" anfangen hab ich sowieso keine Lust zu diskutieren. Kann ich genauso gut meinen kleinen Neffen von 9 Jahren anrufen und über die Paninisticker-Preise streiten. Vergleicht mal mehrere MMO's und nicht vielleicht nur gerade zwei Stück, aber als Taschengeldempfänger ist das schwer zu bewerkstelligen, das verstehe ich durchaus.



Oh ja, natürlich... Wenn man es als Qualitätsmerkmal ansieht, dass ein Spiel absolut simpel (bis zum Grad der Verdummung) ist, dann ist WoW natürlich die beste Wahl...

Aber es soll auch einige Leute geben denen es nicht ausreicht, wenn sie in einem Spiel mit ihrem Equip prahlen können und denen bietet WoW was genau? Richtig - Gar nichts.

Was andere MMOs bieten oder nicht bieten ist in dem Zusammenhang uninteressant, weil es völlig objektiv ist zu sagen dass WoW (zumindest für mich und anscheinend ne Menge anderer Leute auch) zu simpel ist. Das Argument "Andere machen es auch nicht besser" zählt nicht. Seit wann darf es keine Kritik geben, solange etwas sich gut verkauft?

Ich sehe ein komplexes Regelsystem als primäres Qualitätsmerkmal eines MMORPG und wenn ein Spiel das nicht liefern kann, dann muss es in anderen Sparten etwas bieten um interessant zu sein. Das ist für mich entweder eine tolle Community oder eine atmosphärische Hintergrundwelt. Beides bietet WoW nur noch eingeschränkt und die Welt ist so ziemlich der einzige Grund, warum ich mich als WHFB-Veteran auf WAR freue. Ja, richtig - ich behaupte nicht dass WAR der WoW-Killer wird. Es spricht mich durch seine stimmigere Spielwelt (und den Reiz des Neuen nach 2 1/2 Jahren WoW) einfach nur stärker an.

Weitere Dinge die mir hier durch den Kopf gingen lasse ich lieber ungesagt, damit du dich nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlst. Nur soviel sei gesagt: Dass die Community bei WoW zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil aus Leuten wie dir besteht lässt mich dem Erscheinungsdatum von WAR entgegenfiebern. Einfach weil deinesgleichen hoffentlich dort nicht anzutreffen sein wird, wodurch zumindest der Community-Bonus schonmal gegeben ist.

Achja, da wären wir dann auch bei einem Punkt, bei dem ich den Entwicklern von WoW dankbar sein muss: Sie haben einen Großteil der völlig Niveaulosen in ihrem Spiel gebunden.

EDIT:

@Violator:

Und das Geld ist so ziemlich das einzige, was für sie spricht. Wenn dir das ausreicht... Bitte bleib bei WoW. Dann bleiben anspruchsvollere Spiele, die irgendwann hoffentlich einmal kommen werden, von dir verschont. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

@draco

amen bruder^^


----------



## Acy (10. Februar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Acy
> 
> Schön das du Händler wie mich übersiehst und dich auch nicht wirklich schlau gemacht hast...
> Das kein Angriff jetzt...auch wenn es so klingt...>.<
> ...



Sowas kritisier ich ja auch nicht. Ist ja auch nette Sache, dass du so den Leuten ggf. sogar hilfst bisschen Geld zu sparen usw. Aber mal ehrlich betrachtet: So vorgesehen bzw. geplant ist es eigentlich nicht (denn dann könnte man die Figuren wohl auch so einzeln abgepackt kaufen, wovon ich zumindest im Moment nichts lesen kann). Du (und andere Händler) ersparen so halt z.B. den Kunden diverse Tauschbörsen usw., um ihre Sammlung zu ergänzen. An der grundlegenden "Idee" ändert das aber (meiner Meinung nach) trotzdem nichts und es ist einfach eigentlich darauf ausgelegt, dass Kunden möglichst viele Boosterpackungen usw. kaufen.

Andere Sammelspiele wie z.B. MTG find ich für sich genommen eigentlich super gemacht. Nur wo es mir im speziellen halt dann wirklich zu weit geht sind eben dann so Sachen wie beispielsweise der Spektraltiger (und einige andere Dinge) im WoW-TCG. Das hat dann (imo) wirklich nichts mehr mit 'nem normalen Sammel-/Spielhobby zu tun.


----------



## Hojo (10. Februar 2008)

@ Acy

Naja...die Händler kaufen ja die Booster... was die Händler dann damit amchen ist ja deren Sache und Blizz bzw. anderen Firmen ziemlich Banane solange es nichts schädliches fürderen Ruf usw. ist.
Aber gut ..die Grundidee ist natürlich die des Ü-Eis..kann man nicht anders sagen... *g*
Kaufen..sammeln..tauschen...^^

Mh..die Lootcards sind doch ne schöne Zugabe..also ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht Kartenspiel und Videospiel zu verbinden... man hat ja keinen Vorteil durch diese Karten..weder im Kartenspiel noch im Videospiel..das sind ja alles nur stylische Sachen.
Nunja...und wer halt sehr viel Geld ausgeben mag für soeinen Tiger kann das doch gerne machen... *g*
Ich habe damals..bevor ich Händler wurde... ja auch einiges an Geld für Lootcards ausgegeben ..hab sie dann verschenkt und die betreffende Person freut sich noch heute dadrüber...^^

Also wie gesagt...schlecht sind die Lootcards nicht.


----------



## payon (10. Februar 2008)

Solange BLizzard gute Produkte erfindet bzw gut kopiert ist ja nichts gegen blizzard zu sagen. Sie sind halt auch nur ein Konzern und was will man ihnen vorwerfen? 
das geht halt solange gut bis sie scheisse bauen aber vorher würde ich sie nicht boykottieren nur weil sie versuchen geld zu machne.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Februar 2008)

payon schrieb:


> Solange BLizzard gute Produkte erfindet bzw gut kopiert ist ja nichts gegen blizzard zu sagen. Sie sind halt auch nur ein Konzern und was will man ihnen vorwerfen?
> das geht halt solange gut bis sie scheisse bauen aber vorher würde ich sie nicht boykottieren nur weil sie versuchen geld zu machne.



sag das mal den ehemaligen leuten von Nokia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (10. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> erinnerst du dich an die zeit wo alterac ganz neu erschienen ist?wo noch eine schlacht 4-8 std locker ging?das hat spaß gemacht sowas hab ich seit dem nicht mehr in BC gesehen.und die guten 40er raids?abgeschafft.begründung: damit auch kleiner gilden was unternehmen können........



LOL
Nimand hat dich gezwungen WoW zu spielen hör doch einfach auf und erinnere dich an die "Guten alten Zeiten".


----------



## Terratec (10. Februar 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> LOL
> Nimand hat dich gezwungen WoW zu spielen hör doch einfach auf und erinnere dich an die "Guten alten Zeiten".


Dann ist man natürlich viel weiter als davor, näh? Wie ich solche Kommentare hasse......


----------



## Master-of-Elements (10. Februar 2008)

naja, hallo erstmal,
zu dem topic sag ich nur:

wers sich kaufen möchte, kann es gerne tun, wers nicht mag oder gar verachtet weil es ja soooo verwerflich ist, soll es einfach lassen, blizz versucht auch nur wie jeder andere konzern geld zu machen, und das mit allen mitteln, was rein gar nichts mit dem baldigem release von WAR oder den spielen von GW zu tun hat meiner meinung nach

außerdem, wie einige male schon erwähnt, will blizzard garnicht die komplexität und anhängerschaft mit seinem tabletop erreichen wie GW spiele, weil es erstens schier unmöglich wäre und zweitens auch garnicht sinn und zweck da das augenmerk doch auf dem liegt was sie am besten können: einem MMORPG, alles andere sind kleine merchandise-nebenprojekte.

zu GW ist zu sagen:
ja, auch sie möchten geld machen mit ihren produkten, was man allein schon daran sind das der größte teil neuer miniaturen aus plastik ist um es günstiger an die breite masse verkaufen zu können. damals war viel mehr aus zinn, und somit auch um einiges detaillierter und schöner gearbeitet. ich spiele selbst warhammer fantasy tt und finde es schade, aber massenproduktion und hoher gewinn geht halt auf kosten der qualität.

und ja, ich freue mich auf den release von WAR und werde es aufjedenfall anspielen und hoffe nicht enttäuscht zu werden, trotzdem aber schaue ich auf eine schöne zeit in wow zurück, die zwar gegen ende meiner spielzeit etwas eintönig wurde, aber trotzdem die zeit wert war die ich investiert habe

jeder soll spielen / kaufen was ihm persönlich gefällt und die die anderer meinung sind in ruhe lassen und nicht versuchen alles was das anbelangt schlecht zu reden, 

toleranz ftw!

mfg


----------



## DiabloJo (10. Februar 2008)

Violator 
Wenn du mal Mehr Nachdenken würdest dann hättest du bestimmt schon Gelesen das Wow 1Mio Abonementen haben, und einen neunen Meilenstein in sachen Online Games Gelegt.

Wow hat Kohle ohne Ende weil es das Beste und Berühmste Onlinegame auf der Welt ist.

Im Vergleich zu War ist War nichts dagegen. War wird es sowieso nicht lange schaffen spätenstens 2010 oder 2020 ist das Spiel Down, habe gelesen das Die meisten Betatester nicht zufrieden waren, wegen den Charaktären, und dem Spielverhältnis.

Und desswegen bleibe ich Bei Wow 4 Immer.

BLIZZARD 4 Ever

War 4 Never



Du hast schon recht mit manchen sachen aber wow is der endspiel contest einfach nur shit du spielst pvp eigentlich nur für dich selbst nicht wie in war wo du für alle aus deinem volk kämpfst. dann offen pvp bringt ja in wow gar nix du kannst kein haupstädte oder so in wirklichkeit einehmen in war geht das. pve is wow auch nur einseitig nur inis gehen und hoffen das man gute items bekommt. dann kommt nach nem jahr wieder en addon und du kannst das alte equipt wegschmeissen. und das das war vor wow ausstirbt das werden wir noch sehen ich freu mich drauf du wow geiler noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2008)

Master-of-Elements schrieb:


> zu GW ist zu sagen:
> ja, auch sie möchten geld machen mit ihren produkten, was man allein schon daran sind das der größte teil neuer miniaturen aus plastik ist um es günstiger an die breite masse verkaufen zu können. damals war viel mehr aus zinn, und somit auch um einiges detaillierter und schöner gearbeitet. ich spiele selbst warhammer fantasy tt und finde es schade, aber massenproduktion und hoher gewinn geht halt auf kosten der qualität.



Ist nicht notwendigerweise richtig, dass sie viel mehr Plastik rausbringen kommt daher, dass sie die Fertigung komplett überarbeitet haben und jetzt mit Plastik dem Detailgrad von Zinnminiaturen immer näher kommen. Hat afaik was damit zu tun, dass sie jetzt verstärkt Miniaturen am PC entwerfen statt wie vorher zu modellieren und dann abzugießen. Anscheinend kann man über den Computer komplexere Gussformen hinbekommen oder so, kenn mich da nicht im Detail aus.


----------



## Vinylcat (10. Februar 2008)

ihr wisst schon dass es wow schon länger gibt als war...


ps: spaaaaten.....!


----------



## Master-of-Elements (10. Februar 2008)

@ vinylcat...

erbärmlich sowas...
du weißt schon das warhammer jetzt 25 jahre bestehen feiert?

informieren -> meinung äußern...
andernfalls schnauze halten,
danke...


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Februar 2008)

@Master-of-Elements

Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Lasst Blizzard doch ruhig ihr TT rausbringen, man wird ja sehen wie *gut* es wird. Natürlich ist es nur zum Geldmachen da, denn jeder ist auf Gewinn aus.
Und um mal auf den Hintergrund von WoW einzugehen, wo manche meinen er wäre gut....in den Warcraft Spielen 1-3 stimme ich da zu, da ich den Hintergrund sehr gut fande, doch was sie seid WoW und BC für eine *scheiße* veranstalten finde ich sehr mies...nur um noch mehr *Kiddies* anzulocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Februar 2008)

Ravis schrieb:


> Also eigentlich finde ich das sich die anderen firmen keine gedanken um blizzard machen müssen. Blizzard wird es sich selber alles kaputt machen und ich bin auch mal gespannt wieviele leute noch von wow abhauen werden.
> 
> Das mit den Tabletop und den Karten zeugt meiner meinung nach nur das die firma geld geil ist. Es gibt sicher andere firmen die mehr getan haben für das geld was man zahlt als blizzard. Das steht für mich ausser frage.
> Was ich nur übelst abstoßend finde ist das man WoW überall sieht...nichtmal im fernseh wird man jetzt davon verschont.
> ...


Also dazu fällt mir nichts weiter ein ausser LOL
Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen^^
Naja wie schon immer ... die erfolgreichsten sind dann die Sündenbocke für alles. Ist ja bei Microsoft nicht anders.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. Februar 2008)

@Rosengarten
Wobei hier die Frage ist, wie WAR sich nach dem Release entwickeln wird. Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber überall wo ich EA drinstecken sehe, habe ich Bedenken. Sobald nicht der erwartete Umsatz gemacht wird, wird EA u.U. die Entwickler zu Änderungen anweisen. Mal schauen, ob EA wirklich wartet, bis die Releaseversion gut läuft. Bei Hellgate sollten sie eigentlich gemerkt haben, dass man so nur zahlende Kundschaft vergrault.


----------



## DaMosha (11. Februar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hm...um jetzt kurz vom Thema abzukommen...sorry...
> Ich habe mir gerade n paar WAR Videos angeguckt... z.b. das Witchhunter Gameplay Video.... ich denke es ist aus der aktuellen (?) Beta...
> So ...auf den ersten Blick wirkt es doch kein Stück anders als WoW oder HdRO ...Oo... also ich werds wie auch HdRO natürlich testen... weil ich sonst nicht das Recht habe drüber zu motzen oder massig Lob auszuschütten...das sollten sich einige hier auch zu Herzen nehmen..egal um welches Spiel es geht... *g*
> 
> ...



Also wenn du ernsthaft meinst War wäre jetzt wie hdro / wow ist das nen ziemliches Kompliment an War!
Das steckt noch in der Beta, wird wohl erst in nem halben jahr (meine schätzung) oder später rauskommen, wow ist derweil 3 jahre aufm Markt...

Questen und Welt erkunden sind eigtl Basisbestandteile eines mmorpgs, ohne gehts kaum (hallo asia-grinder).
Bei War gibts aber schon Sachen die die Community in den Vordergrund stellen, zB Public Quests (innovatives System, sowas in der Art gibts auch net bei älteren WoW) und PvP das auf Groupplay basiert.
In nem rnd bg (zB AdS) kann man locker ohne teamplay oder ne stammgrp gewinnen, ok nen bissl teamplay von den 15 leuten müssen 2 zusammen spielen, nen guter Krieger+nen guter Heiler und man gewinnt das BG zu 90%.

Bei War kommts auf viel mehr Spieler an, zB eine gruppe die die Belagerungsmaschinen bedient (denke die laufen net alleine) und so ne Bresche in die Mauer schlägt / das Tor einrammt, ebenso eine Gruppe *Tanks* die in eben diese Bresche springen und einen Ausfall der Verteidiger verhindern.
Melee DPS, die die Tanks unterstützt und so den Kampf weiter ins Innere der Festung trägt.
Range DPS, die feindliche Bogenschützen von den Mauern holt und die Melees unterstützt.
Heilung, die dafür sorgt, dass ebendiese Gruppen (besonders die Melees) ihren Dienst verrichten können, wobei es wichtig ist, dass die feindlichen melees net an die Heiler rankommen (kollisionsabfrage).
Dazu kommt wohl noch ne gruppe von Spielern, die die Belagerungsmaschinen bewacht, wäre recht bitter wenn die einfach plattgemacht werden.

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass das net alles funktionieren wird, aber nach einiger zeit wird es genug Gilden geben, die diese Belagerungen verfeinert haben und dann wird es dieses (oder ein ähnliches System) geben, was auf Teamplay aufbaut.

Wenn ich mir in WoW die BGs anschaue... ein Großteil ist rnd vs rnd

ws: gezerge, teamplay vllt wenn nicht der 7k HP mage die Fahne nimmt sondern der Feraldruide / wenn der Fahnenträger gedefft wird / mal ne Heilung bekommt, ist aber auch net sooo häufig
arathi: teamplay? wirklich sehr selten, vllt zufällig mit 2, 3 anderen Leuten nebeneinander kämpfen.
ads: reines gezerge, teamplay = 0
alterac: PvE (mostly) Teamplay vllt, dass irgendwer versucht die Bosse zu tanken und diese Tanks vllt geheilt werden.

Im rnd vs rnd gibts ca 0 Teamplay

Aber auch bei eingespielten Gruppen bietet das System von WoW wenig Möglichkeiten für richtig gutes Teamplay, das CTF system ist einfach recht simpel und so spielt es sich auch, arathi geht schon nen wenig mehr über mobile deff usw, ads genauso durch mobilität gibts teamplay, alterac stamm macht da noch am ehesten einen guten Eindruck, 1-2 grps deffen Garni (Horde) 2 grps halten den Engpass beim Eisblut, 2 spieler oder so halten sich bereit um zurückzuporten, 1 grp defft stone, 1 grp hält stone-turm, 2 grps zergen Bali, danach gehts weiter in der Off usw.

Aber selbst das Kampfsystem bietet wenig Teamplay Optionen, vllt in nem DoppelDD-Setup in der Arena zB Eismage+Schurke, da gibts gute Kombinationen von CS, blind, sap, säulenrubbeln, Eisblock, vanish usw usf auch Ausnahmen in 3er Teams sind vorhanden (CClastige Teams halt).

Aber da zB bei WoW eine Kollisionsabfrage fehlt bleiben die wirklich wichtigen Aktionen verwehrt, das echte Schützen des Heilers zB geht bei WoW nur über mögliches CC, bei War gibts neben CC auch die Aktion menschliches Schild und so doof das auch klingt eröffnet das halt ganz neue Möglichkeiten (siehe beispiel mit der Festung, wenn es da die Kollision net gebe würden die Vert. einfach durch die geschlagene Bresche durchreiten, hinten die Heiler wegzergen / die Belagerungswaffen und fertig, genauso würden die Angreifer einfach durch in die festung rushen die NPCs da killen und PvE machen... moment ist das Alteractal nicht so??? PvP vermeiden? sehr schön.)

@ den Was-wisst-ihr-von-warhammer-Typen.

Der Schlachtruf (der orks) lautet WAAAAAAGGHH, wobei dies eher eine bezeichnung für einen gigantischen Kriegszug der Orks unter Leitung eines besonderen Waaagh-Bosses ist, weiteres sinnloses Wissen dazu ist wohl unangebracht.

GWs Minis sind teuer und die Regelupdates sind teilweise sehr nervig, aber trotzdem ist für mich da mehr Flair dabei, so nen dickes Regelwerk ist einfach hammer, auch wenn man kurz fassen könnte und für 5 Euro verkaufen könnte, find ich nen schönes Buch mit Bildern, Hintergrund, Hobbytipps etc für 50 euro einfach besser.

Und nochmal nebenbei, so teuer ist Warhammer nicht, wenn man mal kurz nachrechnet wie viel man für nen PC ausgibt, dazu die Spiele berechnet, dann noch die technische Halbwertszeit einbezieht, merkt man vllt, dass man dafür normalerweise mehr ausgibt als man es für Warhammer tun würde, wobei man mit Warhammer ebenso viel zeit verbringen kann und meiner meinung nach ebenso gut unterhalten wird.

back2topic,

Das WoW TT ist für mich kein TT sondern 3d-sammelkarten, klar kann man da Umbauten machen usw usf, aber 99% der Zielgruppe von dem WoW Dingens (TT mag ich einfach net dazu sagen) werdens sicher net tun und es ist auch wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Wenn man so kreativ ist, kann man sich auch einige WoW-Chars aus anderen TTFiguren umbauen, dazu brauch man nicht diese Knubbelteile aus den rnd-boostern.

Wie schon gesagt, ein TT aus RND-Boostern gibt es eigtl nicht, prepainted ist selten und in der Kombination + die eher mindere Qualität (mir egal ob die sich noch entwickelt, gw produkte ham sich auch immens entwickelt) lassen das ganze für mich wie Actionfiguren erscheinen und wer ernsthaft meint Actionfiguren sein quasi wie ein TT, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

So gn8.


----------



## DaMosha (11. Februar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also dazu fällt mir nichts weiter ein ausser LOL
> Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen^^
> Naja wie schon immer ... die erfolgreichsten sind dann die Sündenbocke für alles. Ist ja bei Microsoft nicht anders.



Wieso Sündenbock?
Blizzard usw wird nichts anderes vorgeworfen, als dass sie profitgeil sind und dass ihnen die Qualität der Produkte eher unwichtig ist, bzw sie ihr Niveau gezielt senken um eine größere Zielgruppe anzusprechen.
Diese Punkte können alle belegt werden und machen Blizzard noch lange net zum Sündenbock, es ist eine Feststellung obiger Punkte, ob andere Firmen besser sind / was für Schlüsse man daraus zieht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Rojan (11. Februar 2008)

Tjo, bringt Blizzard also ein TT.....na Wahnsinn...

Ich find's super. Wieso? Ich hoffe Blizzard verdient damit noch viel mehr Geld als bisher. Kaufen werd ich mir davon nichts. Aber irgendwer wirds kaufen. Und Blizzard nimmt die Kohle und steckt sie in die Entwicklung noch besserer Videospiele. Wo liegt da also das Problem? Ich sehe keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit WAR, was ja eigentlich ein anderes Thema ist, auf WAR bin ich absolut gespannt. Ich vermute mal stark es werden sich sauviele WoW Spieler kaufen, zumindest "droht" jeder damit. Man kann dann 2-8 Wochen in Ruhe farmen gehen, bevor alle ihren WoW Account reaktivieren und ihren altneuen Gildenkollegen erzählen, wie scheiße WAR eigentlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (11. Februar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle shier gelesen... aber ich gebe einfach beiden Seiten recht... XD
Sieht doch eh jeder wie er will... also haben auch sogesehen beide Seiten recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir jetzt aber nach einigem gegrübel durch den Kopf ging... wie ist es jetzt wenn sich Stammgruppen bilden..was ja passieren wird... was ist jetzt also wenn diese Gruppen ein Gebiet unter ihrem Knüppel haben...und es einfach nicht freigeben weil sie keiner besiegt... so können viele Leute also manche Sachen auchnicht sehen/erleben.
Ich denke die Gefahr die durch Schlachtgruppen entstehen kann wird ein großes Problem werden.
Es wird Enttäuschung und Frustration auslösen ... vielleicht täusche ich micht ja...aber momentan bin ich irgendwie zu 90% sicher das sowas passieren wird...

@ Rosengarten

Naja ohne WoW und BC hätte es manch geniale Storyline nie gegeben... wie z.b. das ganze mit dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug... oder auch die Sache mit dem Ashbringer... interessante auch zu sehen wie sich die Welt nach TFT entwickelt hat ... bzw. das ganze mal zu erleben ...^^
Also WoW ist weitaus mehr als nur gezerge und gefarme wie manche hier so gerne sehen.

@ TT

Es ist echt nicht schön wie manches verteufelt wird... blos keine Chance geben..es ist böse..es verdient die Bezeichnung TableTop nicht...verbrennt es ..SATAN !!!!!! ... -_-°°
Findet ihr das nicht ein wenig übertrieben ? XD
Ich bekomme es doch auch gebacken WAR eine Chance zu geben und sage auchnicht das die GW TTs schlecht sind... 
Was ist bitte dadran so schwer die Sachen erst zu testen und dann zu motzen/loben... ?

Ich sage z.b. ja auchnicht das das Warcraft TT genial wird... aber ich sage auchnicht das es schlecht wird...und warum ?...weil ich einfach nicht das Recht dazu habe über etwas zu urteilen was ich nicht in Händen gehalten habe bzw. selber gespielt habe.

Aber natürlich können wir auch auf dieser lächerlichen Schiene fahren und ich sage jetzt einfach das das erste WAR Addon schlecht wird... obwohl ichs nichtmal kenne bzw. es nichtmal wirklich Infos gibt...aber ich sage einfach.. !! MÜLL !! ... 

Tz...


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Februar 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Wieso Sündenbock?
> Blizzard usw wird nichts anderes vorgeworfen, als dass sie profitgeil sind und dass ihnen die Qualität der Produkte eher unwichtig ist, bzw sie ihr Niveau gezielt senken um eine größere Zielgruppe anzusprechen.
> Diese Punkte können alle belegt werden und machen Blizzard noch lange net zum Sündenbock, es ist eine Feststellung obiger Punkte, ob andere Firmen besser sind / was für Schlüsse man daraus zieht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


Also Kohle wollen ja nun mal alle machen, ob es die Ölmultis oder sonst wer ist. Das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Und wenn WoW keine Qualität oder Klasse besitzen würde, warum spielen es dann soviel? Oder meinst du vielleicht, wenn ein Spiel nur sehr wenige spielen ist es dann besser?
Da du WoW wohl selber spielst, begibst du dich ja irgendwo selber, auf deine wie von dir beschriebenes, niedrige Niveau.  Weshalb du dich dann darüber aufregst, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz. Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Hör einfach auf mit WoW und geh zu HdRO. Da gibts ein ganz anderes Niveau. Ob WAR das bringen kann, muss es erst noch beweisen.

Edit:
Ach ja, wir verdanken dem Spiel immerhin so eine Seite wie buffed.de. Ohne WoW gäbe es diese wahrscheinlich nicht mal^^


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Februar 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> Und Blizzard nimmt die Kohle und steckt sie in die Entwicklung noch besserer Videospiele.



Das glaubst du doch nicht im Ernst, oder? Das Geld geht zum größten Teil an Vivendi, nicht an Blizzard.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und wenn WoW keine Qualität oder Klasse besitzen würde, warum spielen es dann soviel? Oder meinst du vielleicht, wenn ein Spiel nur sehr wenige spielen ist es dann besser?



Nicht ganz. Wenn ein Spiel für den Massenmarkt entwickelt wird, kann es nie die Tiefe haben wie ein "Nischenspiel". Beispiele gefällig?

Baldur's Gate I und II haben bei weitem nicht die Popularität eines Diablo II und trotzdem sind sie weitaus tiefere und komplexere Spiele.
Die Total War-Reihe (Medieval, Shogun, Rome) wird sich niemals so gut verkaufen wie ein StarCraft oder Command & Conquer, verdient jedoch die Bezeichnung STRATEGIE-Spiel wesentlich eher als die selbsternannten Genre-Platzhirsche.

Wenn Spiele erfolgreich sein sollen, dann müssen sie "verdummt" werden, damit der letzte Horst sie auch spielen will. Und was ich dabei besonders Schade finde - Einarbeitungszeit ist tabu. Es wird heutzutage schon als Kritikpunkt gesehen, wen man vor dem Spielen eine Anleitung lesen muss, geschweige denn sich wirklich einarbeiten, sprich sich eine komplexe Steuerung aneignen (u.a. bei Flugsimulatoren - welche wirklich komplexen gab es denn in letzter Zeit außer FSX?).

Und wenn WoW auch nur eine Stunde Einarbeitungszeit benötigen würde, in der man sich erstmal an Spiel und Steuerung gewöhnt, dann hätte man nicht nur mehr Möglichkeiten, der Großteil der flamenden, gankenden, IMBA-ROXXOR-Kiddies würde draußen bleiben und weiter ihre Simpel-Spielchen à la CS, Diablo und C&C spielen.


----------



## DaMosha (11. Februar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also Kohle wollen ja nun mal alle machen, ob es die Ölmultis oder sonst wer ist. Das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Und wenn WoW keine Qualität oder Klasse besitzen würde, warum spielen es dann soviel? Oder meinst du vielleicht, wenn ein Spiel nur sehr wenige spielen ist es dann besser?
> Da du WoW wohl selber spielst, begibst du dich ja irgendwo selber, auf deine wie von dir beschriebenes, niedrige Niveau.  Weshalb du dich dann darüber aufregst, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz. Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Hör einfach auf mit WoW und geh zu HdRO. Da gibts ein ganz anderes Niveau. Ob WAR das bringen kann, muss es erst noch beweisen.
> 
> Edit:
> Ach ja, wir verdanken dem Spiel immerhin so eine Seite wie buffed.de. Ohne WoW gäbe es diese wahrscheinlich nicht mal^^



Warum so viele WoW spielen? Eben weil es einfach ist, vorher waren mmorpgs *Nerdzeug* WoW hats durch einfache Bedienung und gutes marketing (zB die Berichte über den BCnachteinkauf) usw geschafft WoW für jeden spielbar zu machen und besonders auch jüngere Menschen damit angesprpchen.
Genau das meine ich auch mit niedrigem niveau, sobald es irgendwelche schweren Bosse / Vorqs gibt, nach kurzer Zeit werden sie wieder entfernt / generft.
Gibt genügend andere Beispieler wo man sieht, dass Blizzard nicht das Ziel haben nen gutes Game (objektiv betrachtet) zu schaffen, sondern eines, was vielen gefällt - und da besteht ein Unterschied.
Warums so viele spielen? Wieso lesen so viele Leute die Bild? Weil da irgendwelche qualitativ hochwertigen Nachrichten drin sind? Eher weniger.
Genauso wird WoW gespielt, einfacher Zugang, eingängige bedienung, viel merchandising drum herum.

Wie schon in dem Text den du gequotest hast:
Mir ist bewusst, dass jede Firma geld machen will. egal ob Blizz oder GW oder die von dir genannten Ölmultis, aber es gibt immer verschiedene Wege zum Ziel. Und nur weil es andere tun muss ich es ja nicht gutheissen, oder?

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass Wowspieler nen geringer niveau haben, sondern nur, dass das Spiel sein Niveau (besonders den Anspruch im PvP / PvE) senkt, das Niveau von Spielern beeinflusst das zwar, es sagt jedoch nichts darüber aus, ob alle wowler so ein niveau haben oder nicht.

Falls du es nocht nicht gemerkt hast reg ich mich nicht über WoW auf, ich spiels schließlich selber, aber ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass WoW ne Menge Dinge hat die ich net mag, bzw die man besser machen könnte, da es zZ kein anderes mmorpg gibt, welches meine Anforderngen erfüllt (hdro hab ich mal gespielt, aber da gibts mir zu wenig pvp) spiele ich noch WoW, wenn AoC und War rauskommen werd ich halt die anspielen und recht wahrscheinlich dann mit WoW aufhören.

Mit welchem Game ich aufhöre bzw welches ich anfange könntest du einfach mal mir überlassen, denke da hast du keinen Einblick in meine Entscheidung.

Das mit einzige wo für ich WoW danken würde ist, dass eben durch dieses eher niedirge niveau die mmorpgs deutlich bekannter wurden, und wohl wegen wow auch mehr leute War spielen werden, ansonsten ist WoW für mich nichts weiter als ein Prototyp eines mmorpgs.

@Draco stimme dir da einfach mal zu, was anderes schreib ich ja die ganze zeit net^^
Qualität und wirtschaftlicher Erfolg stehen nicht direkt in einem Zusammenhand.

@ Hojo:

Das WoW TT ist für mich halt kein richtiges TT, eben wegen rnd boostern oder sonstwas, vllt wird es gut, aber selbst wenn es das wird, würd ichs immer noch net als TT bezeichnen.

Das ist wie bei Guild Wars, ob es gut oder schlecht ist überlasse ich jedem selber, aber auch dieses Spiel würd ich nicht als mmorpg bezeichnen, sondern als single player game mit multiplayerfunktion.


----------



## Violator (11. Februar 2008)

slayer3012 schrieb:


> Blizzard wird eh immer behinderter siehe wow omg schon wieder nen neues addon wotlk-.-
> und jetzt kommen se auch noch mit som möchtegern tabletop spiel als wenn se mit warhammer mithalten können oder überhaupt mit den gw produkten DIE SIND INFACH NUR ARM!!!!-.-
> 
> 
> ...



Wieder mal einer der  Keine Ahnung hat!

Blizzard hat Kohle ohne Ende, die haben ja schon Über 1 Millionen Abonementen, und dann noch das Addon das gibt Geld.

Blizzard 4 Ever


----------



## Hojo (11. Februar 2008)

*löl* Wasn das da fürn Knaller Eintrag Zitat da über mir  ?
Also wirklich....schonwieder ein Addon...wie kann Blizzard das nur tun ?
Da fällt mir ein... haben andere MMORPGs nicht auch zich Addons ? Wie schauts da bei DAoC aus und was ist mit GuildWars ?
Also jetzt zu sagen das Blizzard böse ist weil sie ein zweites Addon rausbringen nach x Jahren die es WoW schon gibt ist doch wirklich lächerlich...


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Februar 2008)

So hier mal meinen Senf.

Also naja im Moment versucht WoW die Cashcow einfach zu melken, so ist das im Kapitalismus nun mal.
Ich sehe wenig Sinn darin, da ich weder Zeit noch geld habe um WOW und/oder das TT sowie das TGC parallel zu betreiben, die meisten anderen Spieler wohl auch nicht. Dennoch wird blizzard es versuchen, und sicher wird es Erfolg haben, udn wenns keinen Erfolg bringt, naja dann isses auch egal, sie haben Genug Geld und können sich noch mit anderen Einnahmen über Wasser halten.

Warum viele WoW Spielen liegt einfach daran, daß es scheiße Simpel zu Spielen ist, selbst der größte Depp schafft es früher oder später auf 70, selbst wenn er noch so eine Kacke skillt. Deswegen ist WoW noch lange kein supergutes Spiel, nur wiel es die Masse spielt.
So ziemlich alle Baldursgateteile und Nachfolgetitel, sind sehr gute Spiele, aber schwer zu Spielen, wenn man wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, da der char schon bei ein paar falschen Attributen nutzlos wird im Spiel, und nichts mehr trifft. WoW lässt einem wenig entscheidungsmöglichkeit, bei der Charakterentwicklung, alles wir einem eigentlich vorgekaut.
Auch ist Wizardry ein geniales Spiel, (kennt kaum einer, da man es nie übersetzt hat), ich habe den 8. Teil gespielt, udnihn auch erst 2x Probiert, und in die Eckegeschmissen, weil es schwer war einzusteigen, da man echt wissen muss wies funktioniert, belohnung wnen mans weiß: sehr Viel Spaß, udn unendlich individuelle entwicklung des Charakters/der Gruppe.

In WoW sieht irgendwann jeder Schurke aus wie jeder andere Schurke, jeder Lrieger wie jeder Krieger ...

Wenn ihr das supertoll nennt, naja bitteschön.

Der Erfolg von WoW liegt allein daran, daß das Game extrem simpel ist, genau das ist aber wichtig für den Erfolg bei der Masse. 

Seht es auch mal anders: Wenn all die IMBAROXXORkiddies anfänglich zu WAR gehen, udnd ann merken, "kacke nun kann ich gar nicht durch den durchspringen, und Stealth gibt es auch nicht, das ist doof, ich Spiel lieber wieder WoW" dann kann das doch nur gut sein, so müssen sich WAR Spieler nicht mit denne abgeben, und WoW hat seine Stammkundschaft, mit der es zufrieden Marktführer sein kann.

Ein Spiel sollte um interessant zu bleiben imme reine herausforderung bieten, und diebesteht bei WoW leider nur noch in der Herausforderung genug zeit aufzubringen fürs farmen, raiden und ewig BG machen. nur um seinen charakter die X+Mü ausrüstung zu holen.
Nichtmal das andere Städte raiden kann man noch machen, entweder man muss in eine Gegnerische Hauptsstadt rennen, oder Lowiesiedlungen belagern.
Alle orte in der Scherbenwelt haben hammerstarke Elite Wachen, so daß man eigentlich nichts interessantes mehr raiden kann.

bei mir ist aus WoW momentan echt die Luft raus, hab seit ner Woche nicht gezockt, werd wohl die Woche meinen Account einfrieren und gut ist. Ich möcht echt Spiele die einen selbst auch ein wenig fordern, anstatt das finden einer richtigen Gruppe als Herausforderung.

Ob WAR anders wird, weiß ich nicht, ich hoffe aber schon, wird sich halt zeigen.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Februar 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> Mit welchem Game ich aufhöre bzw welches ich anfange könntest du einfach mal mir überlassen, denke da hast du keinen Einblick in meine Entscheidung.


Das nehme  ich dir ab. Den Einblick hast du wahrscheinlich nicht mal selber.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (11. Februar 2008)

neonoris schrieb:


> [...] juser [...]
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen belustigung.



LOL


BTT: ich hab nicht alles gelesen aber ich dachte mir die ganze zeit nur...

ja ne is klar!!!

ich zock auch wow aber will es damit nicht über andere spiele stellen. mal ehrlich, stellt euch vor, hersteller X bastelt spiel Y und es wird gut. dann will hersteller X sein spiel verbessern und überlegt wie er es macht. jetzt bleiben 2 möglichkeiten:

1.) kreativ sein
2.) abkupfern

soweit so gut. sagen wir mal X bekommt ne gute idee und will sie umsetzen und bastelt fröhlich vor sich hin.
dann kommt hersteller Y in der zeit wo X noch bastelt und sagt: HEY WIR HABEN EIN VÖLLIG NEUES KONZEPT UND JEDER DER DAS IN SEIN SPIEL EINFÜHRT HAT ES VON UNS GEKLAUT!!!

oO achso, ja ne is klar...

ich will nich sagen das ideen nicht übernommen werden, aber es ist auch immer die eigene kreativität des entwicklers inbegriffen. und wenn man ab sofort ein neues element aus einem spiel nicht in andere übernehmen dürfte, naja dann hf beim zocken von spielen, welche alle EIN gutes element haben und der rest eher schwach ist.

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine

naja das ist meine meinung


----------



## Sapper13 (11. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR fans,
> 
> erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...





Was gibts da groß zu Fragen: Das ist ein Mehrwert der Erzeugt wird. Merchantdise nennt man es auf Neudeutsch.

Vom Kernprodukt ausgehend werden verschiedene Nebenprodukte erstellt die einen sog. Mehrwert für das Unternehmen erwirtschaften sollen. 

Um weiteren Mehrwert anzubieten bietet sich vielleicht sogar noch das Upselling an. Man könnte z. B. für 1 Euro mehr im Monat den Kundendienst verbessern u.s.w.

Über Crossselling - Kreuzverkauft <... lol kannst du dir Kreuze kaufen xD oder aber Blizzard packt sein Werbebanner auf deine HP oder ein paar schöne Interstitiols.

Mit anderen Worten....Blizzard möchte doch tatsächlich Geld verdienen <-- man staune und geht jetzt den Weg neue Käuferschichten anzusprechen.

Mutmaßen könnte man z. B.:

Sind die Herstellkosten für ein Tabeltopgame WoW - im Marketingbudget bei Blizzard verankert damit über diesen Weg neue Abonennten beworben werden können.

Damit möchte ich sagen: Ist die Qualität des Tabletopspiels deswegen so schlecht, weil man es einfach nur als Werbecampagne nutzen möchte um neue Onlinerollenspieler aus den Riegen der Tabletopper zu rekrutieren?

Ja ja Wirtschaft ist schon nen tolles Philothema.

Lecko Funny über was für ne Scheiße man sich manchmal gedanken macht........Varek wenn du ne Frau wärst, wärst du bestimmt der Typ Mädchen in der Schule gewesen die andere Mädchen verhauen hat weil sie den kleine Pullover tragen wie Du xD


----------



## Myhordi (11. Februar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR fans,
> 
> erschreckend musste ich feststellen, dass jetzt auch noch WoW als Tabletop erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...


1.Jeder klaut von jedem
2. das tabletop is nicht von blizzard sondern von upper deck.


Sagardo schrieb:


> Naja nachdem sie ihr Warcraftuniversum nun schon als MMO-Kopie, Tradingcardkopie und Siedler von Catan Kopie auf den Markt gebracht haben, war der Schritt nur logisch.
> 
> Dass das Warcraftuniversum hier vollkommen verramscht wird ist Vivendi doch egal, die denken nur daran schnell viel Geld zu machen. Schliesslich will niemand mehr ein minus Rekordjahr wie 2002 haben
> 
> ...


Woher willst du wissen dass die anzahl der leute die wow zocken sinken?


----------



## Stinkfaust (11. Februar 2008)

hmn dümmster thread des monats?


----------



## Lanty (11. Februar 2008)

haha der ganze Thread made my day.

Wayner: sagt:Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wayner2: sagt:Wayne -.-
Wayner3: sagt: omg alle waynen 
Wayner4: sagt: Wayne, blizz 4 life ! ! !1337
usw 

2t: Wenn dir die Blizzard Produkte nich gefallen, kauf sie einfach nicht und " Shut up you fool! "


----------



## Kolrak (11. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Wieder mal einer der  Keine Ahnung hat!
> 
> Blizzard hat Kohle ohne Ende, die haben ja schon Über 1 Millionen Abonementen, und dann noch das Addon das gibt Geld.
> 
> Blizzard 4 Ever



Boah ey, kannst du mal deine .... halten? Lass dein verdammtes unterqualifazites wow-fanboi gelaber! Werd erstmal 10 und hab Ahnung von der Spiele/MMORPG Branche... oh, sorry, weißt ja noch nichtmal was 'ne Branche ist...


----------



## Badumsaen (11. Februar 2008)

Da schon alles gesagt wurde und eh nurnoch hin und her geflamet wird, bin ich für /close


----------



## Warboy (11. Februar 2008)

also ich weiss von sehr vielen wow spielern das sie nur auf gw2 warten 
sobald es erscheint sie sofort mit  wow aufhören
es ist zwar schade aber ich glaube nicht das blizz bis dahin mal was richtige auf die beine stellen kann


----------



## Verce (11. Februar 2008)

ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn man sich von anderen inspirieren lässt, aber was ich bei blizzard schade find ist dass sie seit wow GARKEINE eigenen ideen mehr haben. es wird nurnoch hier und da abgeschaut und kopiert, dann bisschen content dazu gestopft, fertig

dann hat das ganze zeug auchnoch nichteinmal mehr qualität, sondern wird so sehr vereinfacht dass jeder 5jährige es nutzen kann. einfach niveaulos und arm. 

fänds schön wenn blizzard mal wieder eigene ideen hätte, und nicht immer nur abkupfert

(die rede ist nicht nur von den tabletop figuren)

und das geilste: viele der wow-suchtis glauben bis heute vieles in wow sei werk von blizzard


----------



## Grivok (11. Februar 2008)

von HdR gab es auch erst Trading Card Game (selbst gespielt) und ein eher schlechtes Tabletop
beides massiv im Sumpf des Vergessens versunken
jetzt gibt es davon ein Online Spiel

was passiert wenn WAR auf einmal auch ein TCG auf den markt bringt...
ist dann auch abgekupfert
wobei alle...egal wie sie heissen bei Magic abkupfern

ach ja und soweit ich mich erinnern kann war WAR nie das einzige Tabletop (denkt da an Demonworld, Battletech, etc)


----------



## Thug (11. Februar 2008)

Langsam entwickelt es sich hier wieder echt zum Wein-Thread... Hört doch auf rumzujammern!
BTT:  Blizzard ist nicht arm  und verzweifelt mit sicherheit auch nicht! Ganz im gegenteil!
Leute die auf das Spiel "WoW" nicht klar kommen sollen es halt sein lassen, Blizzard scheisst auf Euch und das aus gutem Grund! Genug Leute finden das Spiel toll (siehe Abos!)  und Profit ist mehr als genug vorhanden, da versinkt jeder andere Konzern im Neid, und Profit ist nunmal das Ziel einer Firma, wer was anderes sagt lügt einfach! Wem das Game  zu "einfach strukturiert" ist, greift halt auf Vanguard oder sonstwas zurück!


----------



## Badumsaen (11. Februar 2008)

/close


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ach ja und soweit ich mich erinnern kann war WAR nie das einzige Tabletop (denkt da an Demonworld, Battletech, etc)



Aber kuck dir an was mit BattleTech passiert ist: Durch WizKids für die Pokemon-Generation angepasst und verdummt (zumindest hör ich in anderen Foren nur Fans von Classic-BT, die sich darüber beschweren).

Warhammer fährt seit Release (mittlerweile 25 Jahre) eine ziemlich konsequente spielerische Linie. Was allerdings bei 40k oder dem Lizenz-Reinfall HdR (auch von GW) ganz anders aussieht.

@Thug:

Wer jammert denn hier? Alles was über WoW gesagt wurde ist völlig objektiv korrekt und diese Kritik muss man sich gefallen lassen, gerade wegen der ach-so-tollen 10 Mio. Abos. Gejammere sehe ich eher in diesen krampfhaften WoW-Verteidigungs-Posts ohne Rückhalt von echten Fakten.

Ja, WoW verkauft sich toll. Super. Backt euch nen Eis drauf, Blizz, wie der Volksmund sagt. Verkaufte Exemplare sind kein Zeichen eines perfekten Spiels. WoW bietet jede Menge Angriffsfläche für Kritik (und ich sage hier deutlich: Andere Spiele auch). Aber so ist das nunmal. Wenn die Kritik im Spiel nachweisbar ist, dann muss man sie hinnehmen oder das Spiel verbessern. Und Blizz fährt erstere Schiene, während die Fans aus der Haut fahren, sobald auch nur das Geringste bisschen über "ihr" Spiel gesagt wird was ihnen nicht passt.


----------



## Sagardo (11. Februar 2008)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen dass die anzahl der leute die wow zocken sinken?




Blizzard ist dazu verpflichtet Zahlen rauszugeben und das tun sie, da kann man sehen wieviele Accounts in Europa und Amerika aktuell sind.
Außerdem gibt es Webseiten die statistiken zu den Serverpopulationen speichern.
Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt ist dass die Server immer leerer werden.
An diesen Sachen kann man sehen, dass die Zahlen zurück gehen.
Wenn man jetzt noch sieht wieviele Leute in seinem Umfeld mittlerweile 2 oder mehr Accounts laufen haben muss man echt nicht Uri Geller sein um das zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[edit]



> /close



wäre ich auch für 
@viele niemand wird von eurer Meinung anhand von Beleidigungen überzeugt, bedenkt das und argumentiert bitte wieder möglichst faktisch.


----------



## Hojo (11. Februar 2008)

Bin auch für /close...und ganz nebenbei glaube ich langsam eh das der Thread extra erstellt wurde um eben..naja...zu flamen... weil es im grunde klar war wie er sich entwickeln wird.

Zu der Sache mit den sinkenden Userzahlen... das ist normal... seit es WoW gibt steigt und sinkt die Zahl der Spieler andauernd... das liegt alleine schon an den ganzen Leuten die dann immer sagen ..."Wenn XYZ raus ist gehe ich weg !!" ....dann sind sie weg ...der AC ist eingefroren...und die Userzahlen sinken... aber siehe da...plötzlich sind sie wieder da... und die Zahlen steigen wieder.
Ganz normal....und das wird immer so sein... das wird so sein wenn GW 2 erscheint..das wird so sein wenn WAR erscheint...das wird so sein wenn AoC erscheint... usw. usw.
Vieel Leute gehen aber viele Leute kommen wieder zurück.


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Februar 2008)

@Hojo

Die Storyline in WoW ist meiner Ansicht nach verkommen, da man zu allerst gar nicht mehr die Story mitbekommt , weil sich vllt 1% die Questtexte durchliest und der Rest dies nicht tut. Das kann ich gut verstehen, weil der größte Teil der Quests sinnlos und unnütze ist, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.

/close
Es wurd schon genug zu diesem....und allem möglichen anderen Mist geschrieben (oben), sodass es Zeit wird das der Thread endlich geschlossen wird.
Achja und ich find es teilweise echt assozial wie hier manche runtergemacht werden. Bewerft den Threadersteller Varek und auch andere nicht gleich mit Steinen. Das ist nicht nötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Schlussworte: Have Fun!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (11. Februar 2008)

Durch wiederholtes schreiben des Ausdrucks "/closed" wird dieser Thread hier auch nicht schneller geschlossen. Um dies zu erreichen sollte man sich des "! Report"-Buttons bedienen.


----------



## Verce (12. Februar 2008)

!report


----------



## Master-of-Elements (12. Februar 2008)

@ Grivok

GW hat bereits ein Warhammer TCG rausgebracht mit Namen "WarCry" und das schon vor längerer Zeit, also die Befürchtung brauchst du nicht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (12. Februar 2008)

Kresse schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur noch ein Weg, den kleinen WoW Fanboys Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
> Die Modelle sind meiner Meinung nach sehr hässlich und detailarm, kein Vergleich zu den GW Miniaturen.
> Gegen GW werden sie damit nicht mal ansatzweise ankommen können, aber ich denke das ist auch nicht das Ziel von Blizzard.
> Blizzards Ziel ist es wie bereits gesagt dadurch noch mehr Geld einzunehmen.



omg GW will kein Geldverdienen das sind noch wahre Menschenfreunde omg wie Naiv und deppert man sein kann o.O


----------



## Kresse (12. Februar 2008)

Was ist dein Problem ?
Ich bin keines Wegs naiv und "deppert". Ich glaube eher, du bist der Jenige auf den diese Wörter zutreffen.
Warhammer gibt es jetzt schon seit 25 Jahren und in diesen 25 Jahren hat GW nunmal gewisse Standarts in Sachen Tabletops gesetzt. Auch wenn es bessere Modelle gibt, sind die von GW teilweise wunderschön und ein echter Blickfänger. Die von Blizzard hingegen sehen so aus, als hätten sie die in der billigsten Fabrik in China herstellen lassen, die sie gefunden haben.
Die Preise von GW sind teilweise überteuert, doch wenn ich mir die Warcraft Figuren hier angucke, dann sind sie jeden Cent wert. Dabei möchte ich GW nicht in den Himmel loben, auch sie versuchen wie jede Firma nur den maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen.
Jedoch bleibe ich dabei, dass Blizzard das Game jetzt nur herausgebracht hat, um kleinen 14 jährigen WoW Fanboys wie dir das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
Ich denke, dass das Wacraft Tabletop sehr schnell wieder in die Versenkung verschwinden wird, da die Modelle den Standarts die GW und andere Firmen gesetzt haben nicht gerecht wird.
Sobald es auch mit WoW zuende ist, ist es auch mit diesem Tabletop vorbei, Warhammer könnte es dagegen noch Jahrzehnte lang geben.


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (12. Februar 2008)

Jungs was hat denn WAR nachgemacht ?
Richtig WoW also meckert nicht das iwer iwie Geld einnehmen will das wollen sie alle und abgucken tuen sie auch alle also sagt nicht weil ihr WAR spielt das WoW bzw Blizzard scheiße ist ich hasse das wenn die einen anhänger eines spiels das andere (Ja ok hier der Konzern) runterlabern naja wisst was ich mein


----------



## sir julius (12. Februar 2008)

Die WoW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  firguren sehen doch auch voll scheiße aus... und sind schon angemalt

WoWs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  time is over!


----------



## Thug (12. Februar 2008)

Report!


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Februar 2008)

Das das hier wieder eine der üblichen Diskussionen ist, die immer auf das Gleiche hinauslaufen und es in ähnlicher Form bereits viele Male zuvor schon gegeben hat.
Ich mach hier, wer begründete Beschwerden hat, kann sie gern an mich richten.


----------

